# Inter - Milan: C. Italia. 26 gennaio 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Gara ad eliminazione diretta

Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Rai 1 dalle ore 20:45


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mah.. io lascerei proprio perdere..


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Persa anche questa 100/100.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lasciamo perdere sta coppa. Testa al Bologna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Momento pessimo per giocare questa partita. Non me ne frega niente di questa Coppa inutile e se usciamo visto che il campionato é molto piu importante, ma se non entriamo bene in campo una brutta sconfitta contro l'Inter subito dopo la battosta presa oggi potrebbe essere un brutto colpo a livello psicologico.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

Farei giocare solo riserve + primavera. Chissenefrega la coppa italia.
Qua non è chiaro che la classifica è cortissima, se sbagli un'altra gara ti giochi l'accesso in champions. 
Partiamo dal presupposto che inter e juve andranno in champions al 100%. restano 2 posti e abbiamo visto squadre come L'atalanta in lotta diretta con te per la champions proprio scarse non sono...

Di contro non sei manco out per lo scudetto, Sono convinto che tra chi vincerà e tra chi arriverà quinto ci saranno meno di 10 punti alla fine. Anche perché di corazzate non ce ne sono quest'anno, ogni punto è fondamentale.
Inutile guardare gli almanacchi con quanti punti storicamente si va in champions o no, quest'anno le prime 6 sono veramente vicine come valori e ogni punto sarà fondamentale a fine anno.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Timing perfetto. Sconfitta sicura visto che giocherà Dracula in porta e "doppietta" subito dopo l'Atalanta. Così ci salteranno tutti addosso parlando di crisi Milan. Ottimo.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

altro sveglione, basta solo non vedersi restituito il risultato di Coppa Italia di 22 anni fa.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

di questa coppa non mi interessa niente ma so già che il nostro guardiola metterà i migliori mandando la stagione a benedirai come fece allegri nel 2012


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Tatarusanu
Dalot-Tomori-Romagnoli-Hernandez
Kessie-Meite
Saelemaekers-Diaz-Rebic
Leao


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Partita inutile come questa coppa che non ha senso.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Tatarusanu
> Dalot-Tomori-Romagnoli-Hernandez
> Kessie-Meite
> Saelemaekers-Diaz-Rebic
> Leao



Farei giocare Maldini, Meite, Krunic, Dalot, Tomori, Mandzukic.
In sostanza, più riserve possibili. Focus pieno Al Bologna.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non ci voleva questa partita. Un inutile spreco di energie che rischia di darci la mazzata definitiva dal punto di vista del morale.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Gennaio 2021)

Concentrarsi sul campionato, dentro 11 riserve.
Pioli non fare il fenomeno. Non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

A me interessa solo il Bologna


----------



## danjr (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...


Non bisogna perdere tempo con questa coppetta ragazzi


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna stare attenti, anche a me frega poco dalla coppa Italia, ma prendere un'imbarcata martedì dopo quella di oggi sarebbe pericoloso psicologicamente.


----------



## Kaw (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...


Prima di stasera non mi fregava nulla di questa, adesso però credo sia importantissimo vincerla


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Tatarusanu
> Dalot-Tomori-Romagnoli-Hernandez
> Kessie-Meite
> Saelemaekers-Diaz-Rebic
> Leao



Concordo in pieno la formazione sarà questa con forse solo tonali al posto di kessie


----------



## davidelynch (23 Gennaio 2021)

Moralmente è una partita importantissima, bisogna giocarla seriamente e cercare di portarla a casa.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Per me, come ho sempre detto da 36 anni a questa parte, è una coppa inutile.

Un conto è la FA CUP, un conto sta roba oscena...

Se volessero fare una cosa buona, dovrebbero imitare il modello inglese, con accesso a squadre di divisioni inferiori... con partite secche negli stadi (quando non c'era il COVID) delle squadra più deboli del tabellone... i replay (ora non si può)... weekend dedicati solo alla coppa...

E' una competizione che non ha mai attecchito nel nostro Paese... e hanno sempre fatto di tutto per renderla inutile.... guardate solo la Juventus... che gioca con la Spal...


----------



## numero 3 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Momento peggiore per questa partita non poteva esserci, dopo una sconfitta in campionato è necessario riprendere il cammino subito dalla prima di ritorno per fare filotto almeno fino al derby di febbraio, invece con mille dubbi di formazione fra turn over nuovi arrivi e coviddizzati dovremo giocarcela sperando in una vittoria senza contrattempi o una onorevole sconfitta che faremmo fatica ad accettare. Comunque vada lo stress di questa partita lo pagheremo.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno la formazione sarà questa con forse solo tonali al posto di kessie



Tatarusanu
Calabria Tomori Romagnoli Dalot
Meite Krunic
Salemakers Diaz Hauge
Rebic

kessie tonali kjaer theo ibra leao li lascerei fuori in vista di Bologna.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Un derby è sempre un derby, però...

Spero ed immagino che anche l'Inter faccia un bel po' di Turnover, fa rosicare vedere la Gobba contro la Spal ed il Napoli con lo Spezia così come l'Atalanta che dopo la super prestazione di oggi giocherà in ciabatte contro la Lazio.

Ottima occasione per dare minutaggio a Mandzukic e Rebic che hanno bisogno di prendere il ritmo partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

panchinari dai. 
anche se si passa poi c'è il doppio confronto coi ladri. lasciamolo ai cuguni


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Bisogna entrare nell'ottica che sta partita non conta niente altrimenti pagheremo moralmente un'altra sconfitta


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bisogna entrare nell'ottica che sta partita non conta niente altrimenti pagheremo moralmente un'altra sconfitta



Dobbiamo dirlo pure ai media però che conta nulla.
A questo punto non presentiamoci affatto. 
Dai ragazzi , si cresce giocando, non scappando.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo dirlo pure ai media però che conta nulla.
> A questo punto non presentiamoci affatto.
> Dai ragazzi , si cresce giocando, non scappando.



Giochiamola con Maldini e Colombo e non ci sarà bisogno di dire niente ai media


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bisogna entrare nell'ottica che sta partita non conta niente altrimenti pagheremo moralmente un'altra sconfitta


Quindi abbiamo già perso praticamente. Questo pessimismo cosmico non lo condivido, tanto più che siamo primi in classifica.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo dirlo pure ai media però che conta nulla.
> A questo punto non presentiamoci affatto.
> Dai ragazzi , si cresce giocando, non scappando.


Bisogna giocare col coltello tra i denti, non si molla nulla qua. Leggo ragionamenti imbarazzanti (non tuoi) di gente che pensa di tifare Procaccolese, ma qui si gioca per vincere.


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Si può fare un ampio turnover ma senza mandare in campo i primavera.
È quello che va fatto. Dopo la sconfitta netta contro l'Atalanta sarebbe importante fare una buona partita martedì, anche se poi si perdesse, sarebbe deleterio un'altra legnata.
Poi anche Conte farà un po' di turnover.

Romagnoli, Saelemaekers, Tatarusanu sono 3 cambi sicuri.
Poi si possono mettere dentro Tomori, Dalot con Meite, Rebic, Diaz (che non hanno giocato 90 minuti).
Mandzukic forse è presto per metterlo dall'inizio, risparmierei Ibra mettendo punta Leao.

Tatarusanu
Dalot-Tomori-Romagnoli-Hernandez
Kessie(Tonali)-Meite
Saele-Diaz-Rebic
Leao

In pratica 5 che ieri non hanno giocato più 4 che non hanno giocato tutti i 90 minuti.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2021)

Era meglio uscire col Torino,perché tanto pur passando questa ci attende il patibolo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Moralmente è una partita importantissima, bisogna giocarla seriamente e cercare di portarla a casa.



Tra questa e quella di campionato, tutta la vita la seconda.
Avremmo la Juve nel doppio confronto , in più l'Europa League.


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tra questa e quella di campionato, tutta la vita la seconda.
> Avremmo la Juve nel doppio confronto , in più l'Europa League.


Ci sono andata e ritorno per le semifinali????

Allora turnover totale è buona notte. 

Ci manca solo di incasinarci ulteriormente il calendario per giocare altre due volte coi gobbi.


----------



## Walker (24 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ci sono andata e ritorno per le semifinali????
> 
> Allora turnover totale è buona notte.
> 
> Ci manca solo di incasinarci ulteriormente il calendario per giocare altre due volte coi gobbi.


Coi ladri eventualmente in campo la primavera col diktat di devastare caviglie e ginocchia, questo bisognerebbe fare.
Poi al solito prevarrà il "buonsenso"...


----------



## bmb (24 Gennaio 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Coi ladri eventualmente in campo la primavera col diktat di devastare caviglie e ginocchia, questo bisognerebbe fare.
> Poi al solito prevarrà il "buonsenso"...



Tralaltro il calendario della coppa Italia non è neanche tanto farsa. Inter-Milan e Juventus-SPAL.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Gennaio 2021)

ma anche con il covid faranno andata e ritorno in semifinale? allora è quasi meglio uscire con l'inter

il problema è che un'altra sconfitta (peraltro contro un altra diretta rivale) potrebbe avere effetti devastanti..la cosa migliore sarebbe stata vincere ieri e perdere con l'inter in coppa


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2021)

io vorrei provare a vincere o quantomeno a giocarmela, ma con le riserve.
dentro (se disponibili) kalulu, dalot, hauge, meite, krunic, maldini, ecc. ok anche mandzukic e tomori per farli inserire in fretta.
poi vada come vada, anche loro ne cambieranno molti.
per tutte le squadre la priorità è arrivare nelle top 4 per garantirsi i contributi champions... in un anno come questo arrivare quinti sarebbe finanziariamente devastante, lo ha anche detto conte senza giri di parole. E ci sono le top 7 in campionato che essendo tutte a un tiro di schioppo tutte sanno che sbagliando due partite si finisce subito a rischio. Mai come quest'anno tra la prima e la quinta saranno pochi punti.
Quindi tutti daranno priorità max al campionato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Gennaio 2021)

faranno a gara a perderla, ihmo. Conte era quello che mandava i titolari contro lo Scansuolo fregandosene della successiva partita di CL anche se era primo con 8 punti di vantaggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tralaltro il calendario della coppa Italia non è neanche tanto farsa. Inter-Milan e Juventus-SPAL.



va beh anche a noi è capitato di incontrare squadre come Arezzo, Spezia, Carpi e Alessandria (questi ultimi in serie C addirittura in semifinale di coppa italia mentre Inter e Juve si affrontavano in semifinale).


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il problema è che un'altra sconfitta (peraltro contro un altra diretta rivale) potrebbe avere effetti devastanti..la cosa migliore sarebbe stata vincere ieri e perdere con l'inter in coppa



la cosa migliore era uscire ai rigori col torino senza nemmeno dover giocare questa


----------



## Marcex7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Per me, come ho sempre detto da 36 anni a questa parte, è una coppa inutile.
> 
> Un conto è la FA CUP, un conto sta roba oscena...
> 
> ...



Sì e poi ci svegliamo tutti sudati)
Noi prendiamo solo le cose sbagliate dagli altri paesi.
La premier sarebbe un modello da seguire ma ovviamente noi preferiamo fare di testa nostra e i risultati si vedono....


----------



## kipstar (24 Gennaio 2021)

credo sia inutile invocare tute riserve o ampio turnover ossia 7 o 8 elementi.
sicuro che giocheranno romagnoli e alexis. squalificati con l'atalanta. il resto è un bel rebus.
credo che in porta giochi tata con Gigio squalificato
in difesa kjear e romagnoli con calabria e dalot. kalulu è out. fika appena arrivato e mateo anche no. theo inizialmente in panca. 
a centrocampo kessie e meitè a fare diga.
dietro ad ibra sicuro alexis. rebic sulla sinistra e dietro ad ibra o diaz o krunic......


----------



## Fabiuz90 (24 Gennaio 2021)

non scherziamo...dopo la batosta di ieri è essenziale ripartire subito alla grande...soprattutto per una questione mentale e perchè è comunque un derby e non esiste giocare per perderlo...contando poi che le semifinali con la Juve sarebbero tra Crotone e Spezia si potrebbe anche ruotare i giocatori alla grande ma senza stravolgere completamente...

Tatarusanu
Dalot Tomori Romagnoli Theo
Meite Tonali
Saele Brahim Rebic/Leao
Mandzukic

riposo per Calabria Kessie Kjaer e Ibra direi obbligatorio...


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Gennaio 2021)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo...dopo la batosta di ieri è essenziale ripartire subito alla grande...soprattutto per una questione mentale e perchè è comunque un derby e non esiste giocare per perderlo...contando poi che le semifinali con la Juve sarebbero tra Crotone e Spezia si potrebbe anche ruotare i giocatori alla grande ma senza stravolgere completamente...
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot Tomori Romagnoli Theo
> ...



ripeto ... Conte la perde apposta. Manda le riserve e dà indicazioni di coprire con ordine e perderla all'80esimo, senza prendere batoste.


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2021)

Raga ma avete paura di giocare 2 partite santo cielo?
Come se una partita ci costasse sempre e comunque un infortunio.
Poi ti rendi conto che Nesta si era infortunato stando sdraiato in letto a giocare alla PlayStation...
Vincere aiuta a vincere. Sempre e comunque.
Ancora di più dopo una brutta sconfitta. E ancora di più se si vince un derby (fosse anche un amichevole).
Perdere ora ci metterebbe in una brutta spirale.
Si va a vincere. Gioca chi sta meglio.
Riposo solo a chi ne ha veramente bisogno. Ad esempio Calabria e Kessie.
Per il resto voglio vedere i migliori in campo.
Quanto mi dà fastidio schierare il secondo portiere in coppa...


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raga ma avete paura di giocare 2 partite santo cielo?
> Come se una partita ci costasse sempre e comunque un infortunio.
> Poi ti rendi conto che Nesta si era infortunato stando sdraiato in letto a giocare alla PlayStation...
> Vincere aiuta a vincere. Sempre e comunque.
> ...



Concordo completamente, poi un derdy si gioca SEMPRE per vincere!


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2021)

Ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno di questa partita,specie in questo momento e specie perche' se passiamo andiamo a farci il sangue amaro per altre 2 partite contro i ratti,ladri,sudici,latrine,letamai,scrofe,vermi,blatte di torino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raga ma avete paura di giocare 2 partite santo cielo?
> Come se una partita ci costasse sempre e comunque un infortunio.
> Poi ti rendi conto che Nesta si era infortunato stando sdraiato in letto a giocare alla PlayStation...
> Vincere aiuta a vincere. Sempre e comunque.
> ...



evitiamoci il doppio confronto coi ladri dal quale usciremmo demoliti, grazie. lasciamoli scannare tra di loro.
noi abbiamo anche troppe partite di EL.

abbiamo iniziato un mese prima di tutti.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> evitiamoci il doppio confronto coi ladri dal quale usciremmo demoliti, grazie. lasciamoli scannare tra di loro.
> noi abbiamo anche troppe partite di EL.
> 
> abbiamo iniziato un mese prima di tutti.



Purtroppo una semifinale coi ladri sarebbe un massacro, ma anche perdere il derby potrebbe darci il colpo di grazia. La cosa migliore sarebbe stata uscire col Torino. Arrivati a questo punto, spero in una vittoria, possibilmente senza infortuni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ripeto ... Conte la perde apposta. Manda le riserve e dà indicazioni di coprire con ordine e perderla all'80esimo, senza prendere batoste.



e non è mica detto che a giugno si riveli una tattica balorda.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo una semifinale coi ladri sarebbe un massacro, ma anche perdere il derby potrebbe darci il colpo di grazia. La cosa migliore sarebbe stata uscire col Torino. Arrivati a questo punto, spero in una vittoria, possibilmente senza infortuni.



mettiamo i panchinari e quelli che devono mettere minuti nelle gambe. poi vediamo cosa ne esce senza patemi.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mettiamo i panchinari e quelli che devono mettere minuti nelle gambe. poi vediamo cosa ne esce senza patemi.



E' una situazione delicata. Una sconfitta con la primavera in campo magari non comporterebbe grossi patemi, però poi bisogna andare a dire a Ibra e Mandzukic che giocano Colombo e Maldini perchè vogliamo perdere. Altre squadre in passato hanno adottato tattiche simili (mi viene in mente il Napoli di Sarri) e la cosa non ha aiutato nè ad ottenere risultati, nè a costruire una mentalità vincente.
Purtroppo è una situazione in cui abbiamo solo da perdere, sarebbe stato meglio evitarla. Io farei un po' di turnover, come credo faranno anche gli altri, ma cercherei comunque di vincerla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> evitiamoci il doppio confronto coi ladri dal quale usciremmo demoliti, grazie. lasciamoli scannare tra di loro.
> noi abbiamo anche troppe partite di EL.
> 
> abbiamo iniziato un mese prima di tutti.



Ne usciremmo demoliti perché? Lì hai visti contro l’Inda? Ne usciremmo demoliti perché hanno battuto un Milan che metteva Calabria mediano e giocava con Castillejo e Hauge sugli esterni?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo dirlo pure ai media però che conta nulla.
> A questo punto non presentiamoci affatto.
> Dai ragazzi , si cresce giocando, non scappando.



Amen.

Io veramente rimango basito da quello che leggo in tanti commenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna giocare col coltello tra i denti, non si molla nulla qua. Leggo ragionamenti imbarazzanti (non tuoi) di gente che pensa di tifare Procaccolese, ma qui si gioca per vincere.



Se i ragazzi avessero la mentalità *perdente, da sconfitti nati,* di parte della tifoseria, penso che ora saremmo a stento a 30 punti, a stento. 

Prima di questi nove anni ad ingoiare melma non si leggevano né sentivano mai robe simili, nemmeno nei periodi bui.

È quasi come se ci fosse stata la riprogrammazione, almeno in parte, di una tifoseria da sempre fiera e vincente, mai perdente, perché in passato anche nei momenti bui magari ne uscivamo sconfitti ma non avevamo mai questa mentalità rinunciataria da perdenti. Se vieni sconfitto dopo aver lottato puoi andare a testa alta, se parti sconfitto fin dall’inizio sei un perdente che merita di essere calpestato.

Noi non lo siamo mai stati.

Con l’Inda poi, anche appena tornati in Serie A pensare di affrontare un derby in un certo modo non sarebbe passato per la testa di nessun tifoso, me lo ricordo bene. Berlusconi è riuscito nell’impossibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ne usciremmo demoliti perché? Lì hai visti contro l’Inda? Ne usciremmo demoliti perché hanno battuto un Milan che metteva Calabria mediano e giocava con Castillejo e Hauge sugli esterni?



perchè lo scorso anno ne siammo usciti demoliti?


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ne usciremmo demoliti perché? Lì hai visti contro l’Inda? Ne usciremmo demoliti perché hanno battuto un Milan che metteva Calabria mediano e giocava con Castillejo e Hauge sugli esterni?



Ne usciremmo demoliti come nel doppio confronto dello scorso anno,e non sul piano del gioco o del risultato,credo intendesse questo,e ha ragione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' una situazione delicata. Una sconfitta con la primavera in campo magari non comporterebbe grossi patemi, però poi bisogna andare a dire a Ibra e Mandzukic che giocano Colombo e Maldini perchè vogliamo perdere. Altre squadre in passato hanno adottato tattiche simili (mi viene in mente il Napoli di Sarri) e la cosa non ha aiutato nè ad ottenere risultati, nè a costruire una mentalità vincente.
> Purtroppo è una situazione in cui abbiamo solo da perdere, sarebbe stato meglio evitarla. Io farei un po' di turnover, come credo faranno anche gli altri, ma cercherei comunque di vincerla.



manza sarà meglio che giochi per trovare la forma, se mai la troverà. ibra sarà meglio che stia in tribuna invece...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè lo scorso anno ne siammo usciti demoliti?



Non mi risulta che ne siamo usciti demoliti, l’anno scorso abbiamo avuto dei problemi con gli arbitraggi (per usare un eufemismo), esser demoliti è un’altra roba. Al ritorno li abbiamo demoliti noi, da 0-2 a 4-2. Al completo non li temo minimamente, né loro né la terna arbitrale. Se devo affrontarli con Hauge, Castillejo, Calabria mediano, con Leao al posto di Ibra ecc le cose cambiano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ne usciremmo demoliti come nel doppio confronto dello scorso anno,e non sul piano del gioco o del risultato,credo intendesse questo,e ha ragione.



Invece se finiremo contro di loro dovremo pensare a restituirgli il favore dello scorso anno. Ci siamo rinforzati a Gennaio, a differenza di tutte le altre, e ora stanno per rientrare gli assenti. Presto riavremo Chala, Bennacer, Saele, e Ibra e Rebic recupereranno la condizione.

Quest’anno bisogna puntare ad arrivare in fondo ovunque possiamo, abbiamo allungato La Rosa a Gennaio apposta.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

Dobbiamo giocare partite importanti per crescere e bruciare le tappe. 
Abbiamo una rosa giovane.
Io voglio battere l'inter, superare la juve e poi alzare la coppa.
Alzare un trofeo ci serve maledettamente. 
E comunque ,come dice sacchi : 'non ho mai visto alcuno ottenere il massimo dando il minimo '.
Si molla nulla.
Un conto è fare sano turn over, altro conto snobbare il torneo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo giocare partite importanti per crescere e bruciare le tappe.
> Abbiamo una rosa giovane.
> Io voglio battere l'inter, superare la juve e poi alzare la coppa.
> Alzare un trofeo ci serve maledettamente.
> ...



Questo è il Milan. Non c’è altro da aggiungere. 

Potevo capirlo al limite ai tempi di Ancelotti snobbare una competizione come questa (che peraltro io abolirei pure), ma non adesso. Sollevare un trofeo sarebbe importantissimo. Spero di giocarmela fino alla fine in tutti e tre.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è il Milan. Non c’è altro da aggiungere.



Mi spiace ma per una volta (forse la prima da anni) non concordo.
A me frega meno di zero della coppa italia. Troppo più importante la champions o addirittura lo scudetto. Metterei tutta la primavera e addio. Al massimo proverei qualcosa in europa league ma non in sta coppa davvero super inutile.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è il Milan. Non c’è altro da aggiungere.
> 
> Potevo capirlo al limite ai tempi di Ancelotti snobbare una competizione come questa (che peraltro io abolirei pure), ma non adesso. Sollevare un trofeo sarebbe importantissimo. Spero di giocarmela fino alla fine in tutti e tre.



E infatti con Ancelotti la coppa italia l'abbiamo vinta l'anno che abbiamo alzato la champions. 
Vincere è un'attitudine.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è il Milan. Non c’è altro da aggiungere.
> 
> Potevo capirlo al limite ai tempi di Ancelotti snobbare una competizione come questa (che peraltro io abolirei pure), ma non adesso. Sollevare un trofeo sarebbe importantissimo. Spero di giocarmela fino alla fine in tutti e tre.



eri proprio tu che per l'europa league dicevi di mettere tutti i più scarsi.

comunque va bene anche la tua teoria, ma se poi crolliamo fisicamente e perdiamo un obiettivo importante per 2 partite inutili coi ladri non appellarti alla sfiga è..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma per una volta (forse la prima da anni) non concordo.
> A me frega meno di zero della coppa italia. Troppo più importante la champions o addirittura lo scudetto. Metterei tutta la primavera e addio. Al massimo proverei qualcosa in europa league ma non in sta coppa daccero super inutile.



Forse potrei concordare se dovessimo giocare col Sassuolo, ma un derby è un derby. Ovviamente non c’è paragone tra la coppa Italia e lo scudetto, men che meno con la Champions che vale minimo cinque scudetti, però in un derby non ci si può scansare a prescindere.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eri proprio tu che per l'europa league dicevi di mettere tutti i più scarsi.
> 
> comunque va bene anche la tua teoria, ma se poi crolliamo fisicamente e perdiamo un obiettivo importante per 2 partite inutili coi ladri non appellarti alla sfiga. è..



Lo dicevo quando pensavo di avere una squadra da 71-75 punti massimo, cioè da massimo quarto posto, è una cosa diversa. Si pensava che non potessimo puntare a vincere nulla.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E infatti con Ancelotti la coppa italia l'abbiamo vinta l'anno che abbiamo alzato la champions.
> Vincere è un'attitudine.



Si, infatti la vincemmo nel 2003, però diciamo che nell’era Berlusconi l’abbiamo quasi sempre snobbata. All’epoca ci stava, ma adesso non vinciamo nulla da troppo tempo.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E infatti con Ancelotti la coppa italia l'abbiamo vinta l'anno che abbiamo alzato la champions.
> Vincere è un'attitudine.



L'abbiamo vinta perché avevamo conservato le forze non giocando praticamente mai seriamente in campionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo vinta perché avevamo conservato le forze non giocando praticamente mai seriamente in campionato.



Quella primavera se ben ricordi eravamo falcidiati dagli infortuni a tal punto che gare come contro ajax e Inter le giocammo senza uomini chiave.
In campionato siamo stati super fino a natale per poi perdere terreno. 
Ma un conto è perdere terreno per problemi numerici e altro conto mollare di proposito. 
Mollare è da perdenti.
Il Milan non può mollare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E infatti con Ancelotti la coppa italia l'abbiamo vinta l'anno che abbiamo alzato la champions.
> Vincere è un'attitudine.



però se ti ricordi avevamo mollato il campionato.. d'altra parte a vincere campionato/coppa c'è riuscito solo il milan 1 volta e l'inter 1 volta in 70 anni di coppe europee. io non mi fido della tenuta fisica e mentale su una stagione così distruttiva.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quella primavera se ben ricordi eravamo falcidiati dagli infortuni a tal punto che gare come contro ajax e Inter le giocammo senza uomini chiave.
> In campionato siamo stati super fino a natale per poi perdere terreno.
> Ma un conto è perdere terreno per problemi numerici e altro conto mollare di proposito.
> Mollare è da perdenti.
> Il Milan non può mollare.



Infatti facemmo un ritorno in campionato tragico, 21 punti in 17 partite (dopo un’andata da 39 punti in 17 partite, 17 perché all’epoca c’erano le 18 squadre) anche per quello.

Con l’Ajax giocò Brocchi, per Dio! Brocchi! E in generale pareggiammo in Olanda, vincemmo all’ultimo minuto a San Siro con Superpippo coi lanceri, e poi vincemmo la Coppa pareggiando andata e ritorno con l’Inda e poi coi gobbi, vincendo ai rigori.

La differenza è che stavolta il peggio dovrebbe essere passato, per quanto riguarda gli infortuni, visto che siamo stati falcidiati tutta l’andata e ora stanno rientrando tutti, e quelli già rientrati che non sono ancora in condizione come Ibra e Rebic rientreranno in condizione.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forse potrei concordare se dovessimo giocare col Sassuolo, ma un derby è un derby. Ovviamente non c’è paragone tra la coppa Italia e lo scudetto, men che meno con la Champions che vale minimo cinque scudetti, però in un derby non ci si può scansare a prescindere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In coppa Italia spesso giocava chi trovava meno spazio ed è giusto che sia così. 
Però la formazione va messa in campo con equilibrio .
Io non dico che dobbiamo mettere i titolari ma non posso credere che ci sono tifosi che preferirebbero essere eliminati.
Boh ?! Non capisco proprio .


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In coppa Italia spesso giocava chi trovava meno spazio ed è giusto che sia così.
> Però la formazione va messa in campo con equilibrio .
> Io non dico che dobbiamo mettere i titolari ma non posso credere che ci sono tifosi che preferirebbero essere eliminati.
> Boh ?! Non capisco proprio .



Si tratta solo di rinunciare a qualcosa per un bene superiore.
Troppo importante arrivare tra le prime 4.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Si tratta solo di rinunciare a qualcosa per un bene superiore.
> Troppo importante arrivare tra le prime 4.



Potrei capire se si trattasse di giocare 15 partite, ma parliamo di 3 gare per arrivare in finale. 
Ad ogni modo abbiamo una rosa ben assortita e faremo turn over. 

A voler essere lucidi e onesti la manifestazione che ci levera' energie sarà l'Europa league con gare giocate al giovedì e rientri nel cuore della notte ma come fai a non giocarla seriamente?
Il prossimo anno non possiamo arrivare in champions da sprovveduti, un pó di esperienza ci serve.


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna vincere ragazzi, solo ed esclusivamente per la spinta morale che ci darebbe. Col senno di poi sarebbe stato meglio uscire dignitosamente ai rigori col toro, ma arrivati a questo punto il derby deve essere vinto a tutti i costi, non per la coppetta dell'amicizia ma perché perderlo sarebbe una batosta a livello mentale, mentre una vittoria al contrario ci rilancerebbe subito


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti facemmo un ritorno in campionato tragico, 21 punti in 17 partite (dopo un’andata da 39 punti in 17 partite, 17 perché all’epoca c’erano le 18 squadre) anche per quello.
> 
> Con l’Ajax giocò Brocchi, per Dio! Brocchi! E in generale pareggiammo in Olanda, vincemmo all’ultimo minuto a San Siro con Superpippo coi lanceri, e poi vincemmo la Coppa pareggiando andata e ritorno con l’Inda e poi coi gobbi, vincendo ai rigori.
> 
> La differenza è che stavolta il peggio dovrebbe essere passato, per quanto riguarda gli infortuni, visto che siamo stati falcidiati tutta l’andata e ora stanno rientrando tutti, e quelli già rientrati che non sono ancora in condizione come Ibra e Rebic rientreranno in condizione.



Ne facemmo 22. Fu una sofferenza tremenda... partire dai preliminari, checchesenedica, ti uccide.
Grazie a Dio vincemmo... in Coppia Italia ci andò bene perchè affrontammo squadre oscene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ne facemmo 22. Fu una sofferenza tremenda... partire dai preliminari, checchesenedica, ti uccide.
> Grazie a Dio vincemmo... in Coppia Italia ci andò bene perchè affrontammo squadre oscene



Si, 22, 39 all’andata e 22 al ritorno, esatto. Nel ritorno eravamo distrutti, speriamo quest’anno di aver già pagato dazio.


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Gennaio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Bisogna vincere ragazzi, solo ed esclusivamente per la spinta morale che ci darebbe. Col senno di poi sarebbe stato meglio uscire dignitosamente ai rigori col toro, ma arrivati a questo punto il derby deve essere vinto a tutti i costi, non per la coppetta dell'amicizia ma perché perderlo sarebbe una batosta a livello mentale, mentre una vittoria al contrario ci rilancerebbe subito



secondo me abbiamo una discreta abbondanza e alcuni giocatori del gruppo di quelli 'buoni' che è meglio che mettano un po' di minuti (intendo 45/60/70):

manzu , ibra , rebic, tomori, saele .. se si riprende anche kalulu (a destra, così teniamo fuori calabria)

con i 5 cambi si può metttere in campo una buona squadra e non spremere chi non vogliamo.

Poi fra i meno 'buoni' ci sono dei 'discreti' che possono entrare (hauge, casti, meite) senza inficiare l'eventuale formazione titolare di sabato.

0 minuti a Kjaer e Calabria se si può, pochi eventualmente a Kessie e a Theo (che però anche se se ne fa 45/60 manco se ne accorge)


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

*La probabile formazione secondo TS

Tatarusanu
Dalot
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Tonali
Saele
Diaz
Leao
Ibra

Per la GDS Mandzukic può giocare dall'inizio.

**Designato Valeri. 

Var Banti*


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



Fate riposare Kjaer e Ibra, che son fatti di pasta frolla...


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



.


----------



## mark (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



Sinceramente io farei più turnover, non abbiamo la rosa per fare 3 competizioni e se dovessimo passare, le semifinali sarebbero di andata e ritorno contro la juve. Lascerei inter e juve a giocarsi le semifinali con i titolari con noi che cerchiamo di approfittarne in campionato.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



Spero in Mario titolare! Comunque raga, tra infortuni e squalifiche apparte Kessié e Calabria li altri hanno rifiatato a sufficienza.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io farei più turnover, non abbiamo la rosa per fare 3 competizioni e se dovessimo passare, le semifinali sarebbero di andata e ritorno contro la juve. Lascerei inter e juve a giocarsi le semifinali con i titolari con noi che cerchiamo di approfittarne in campionato.



è pur sempre un derby e psicologicamente sarebbe importantissimo vincere.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io farei più turnover, non abbiamo la rosa per fare 3 competizioni e se dovessimo passare, le semifinali sarebbero di andata e ritorno contro la juve. Lascerei inter e juve a giocarsi le semifinali con i titolari con noi che cerchiamo di approfittarne in campionato.



Adesso abbiamo coperto le mancanze,abbiamo 2 giocatori per ruolo, è importante vincere, perché il gusto della vittoria ti da una scossa di adrenalina e di forza che nessun allenamento ti può dare.

La Coppa Italia sono poche partite dobbiamo provare a vincerla, perché vincere aiuta a vincere.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Designato Valeri. 

Var Banti *


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



.


----------



## Devil man (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



P.s. mi sono dimenticato Donnarumma ha preso il cartellino rosso... scusate non riuscivo a capire il perchè di Tatarusanu...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



In teoria la partita con l'Inter dovrebbe essere più facile, perché anche se hanno la superiorità a cc, li possiamo prendere alti, perché partono sempre dal basso, sempre.

Cosa che invece l'Atalanta non ci ha permesso ,perché va al rilancio lungo.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



Valeri  

Vabbe dai schieriamo la primavera allora.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mil77 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



Kjaer no non scherziamo. E anche Ibra...c'è rebic che è fermo da 3 settimane che giochi lui.


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Valeri.
> 
> Var Banti *



Ha arbitrato anche il nostro turno precedente, non dovrebbe esserci rotazione?

A questo punto i titolari è meglio non portarli nemmeno in tribuna, sarebbe capace di espellerli anche lì grazie al suo orecchio bionico.

Non è detto che il suo compito sia eliminarci ma forse è quello di far squalificare più gente possibile sia nostra che dei nerazzurri in vista delle semifinali.


----------



## kipstar (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Valeri.
> 
> Var Banti *



scusate ... ma non ci ha arbitrato anche con il torino ? 
con chi è l'eventuale semifinale ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> scusate ... ma non ci ha arbitrato anche con il torino ?
> con chi è l'eventuale semifinale ?



La Juventus. 
E guardacaso era proprio anche Valeri a fischiare quel Milan-Juventus semifinale d'andata 2020 con ammonizioni chirurgiche per tutti nostri diffidati, una marea di falli non fischiati ed un rigore molto discutibile per Ronaldo.





Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo TS
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Dalot
> ...



Valeri ha fischiato 3 partite delle nostre ultime 4 in Coppa Italia. Lui é una sentenza pro Juve. Si prevedono 1000 amonizioni ed espulsione per squadra.

Come se non bastasse al VAR mettono quel inetto di Banti (quello della Supercoppa contro la Juve con rigore netto non assegnato dopo un fallo su Conti e un rigore molto severo per fallo di mano di Zapata).

Bella coppia 



claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ha arbitrato anche il nostro turno precedente, non dovrebbe esserci rotazione?
> 
> A questo punto i titolari è meglio non portarli nemmeno in tribuna, sarebbe capace di espellerli anche lì grazie al suo orecchio bionico.
> *
> Non è detto che il suo compito sia eliminarci ma forse è quello di far squalificare più gente possibile sia nostra che dei nerazzurri in vista delle semifinali.*



Esattamente quello che ha fatto nella scorsa semifinale d'andata. Ha ammonito praticamentu tutti quelli che erano diffidati fischiando con un metro Juventus (non é mai fallo, interventi duri sono accettabili) e un metro Milan (interventi duri sono assolutamente inaccettabili).
Il ritorno lo hanno saltato: Zlatan, Theo, Castillejo.


----------



## Gamma (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Vinciamo in ogni caso:
1- buttiamo fuori l'Inter e andiamo a giocarci la semifinale per una coppa, non guasta mai dal punto di vista emotivo e di palmares;
2- veniamo buttati fuori e lasciamo all'Inter 2/3 partite in più che verosimilmente giocheranno con titolari o quasi, aumentando la loro stanchezza e possibilità che qualcuno si infortuni(non può toccare solo a noi).

Io preferirei la prima opzione perché un derby non si gioca mai per perdere e buttare fuori i cugini darebbe un'iniezione di fiducia non indifferente alla squadra, in uno dei momenti più delicati della stagione. Forza Milan, togliamo loro anche questa competizione e lasciamoli con la pressione di dover vincere per forza il campionato per evitare una stagione altamente fallimentare, la metà di quella squadra sono giocatori con finti attributi e alle prime pressioni inizieranno ad avere anche crisi interne, ne sono sicuro.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Quotate dal primo post


----------



## edoardo (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## sion (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



.


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Gennaio 2021)

edoardo ha scritto:


> Perchè fare riposare Donna e non Ibra e Kessie? Ci si deve decidere se puntare o meno sulla CI. Valeri è un nostro nemico.In un derby ci negò due rigori sacrosanti.



Donnarumma è squalificato (espulso dalla panchina proprio da Valeri).
Ibra dipende da lui, io lo terrei in panchina ma se lui vuole giocare lo si fa giocare.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Valeri.
> 
> Var Banti *



Ma due volte di fila Valeri ahahah


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...


Sto valeri è un incubo fin troppo ricorrente, per fortuna che a fine stagione andrà in pensione.


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Sto valeri è un incubo fin troppo ricorrente, per fortuna che a fine stagione andrà in pensione.



Tranquillo, piccoli Valeri crescono


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Tomori per cosa è stato preso esattamente?
Non lo fa giocare manco in coppa...
Facesse riposare Kjaer, Kessie e Ibra per dio...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Tomori per cosa è stato preso esattamente?
> Non lo fa giocare manco in coppa...
> Facesse riposare Kjaer, Kessie e Ibra per dio...



raga è arrivato tre giorni fa eh.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Sky 

Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. 

*


----------



## Devil man (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> raga è arrivato tre giorni fa eh.



allora Meitè ?? è stato utilizzato subito


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.
> 
> *



kalulu quindi non recupera, neanche per la panchina. 

che palle.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.
> 
> *



demenziale.

mi piacerebbe capire chi è che spinge per far impiegare i titolari in partite così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Tomori per cosa è stato preso esattamente?
> Non lo fa giocare manco in coppa...
> Facesse riposare Kjaer, Kessie e Ibra per dio...



assurdo......


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.
> 
> *



Preferirei Meitè al posto di Kessiè, troppo rischioso farlo giocare sempre. 
Per quanto riguarda Tomori, spero possa esordire ma come dicevo è arrivato tre giorni fa in un nuovo campionato, magari deve un attimo adattarsi. Il centrale di difesa è un ruolo delicato, abbiamo anche Musacchio eh in caso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> allora Meitè ?? è stato utilizzato subito



ma Meitè gioca da diversi anni in Italia. Insomma, Fikayo contro Lukaku pronti e via, cioè è un attimo demoralizzare uno che non sa ancora dire Ciao in Italiano in un derby. Spero comunque di vederlo in campo prestissimo, magari anche a gara in corso. Tra l'altro, preferirei un Kjaer a riposo per questa partita


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La Juventus.
> E guardacaso era proprio anche Valeri a fischiare quel Milan-Juventus semifinale d'andata 2020 con ammonizioni chirurgiche per tutti nostri diffidati, una marea di falli non fischiati ed un rigore molto discutibile per Ronaldo.
> 
> 
> ...



Assurdo Valeri è quello che ci fece fuori Theo Ibra e Casti prima di Milan Juve nella semifinale lo scorso anno. Finita.


----------



## zlatan (25 Gennaio 2021)

Leggo critiche abbastanza feroci. Io esattamente come ero d'accordo con Allegri in quel famoso Juve Milan di coppa italia a Torino, dove poi si fece male Thiago e per il quale fu massacrato, i derby e con la Juve li gioco sempre con i titolari. Voglio vedervi mercoledì a massacrarlo perchè abbiamo perso con in campo Maldini Krunic Casti e Musacchio. Ecco se dovesse recuperare Tonali io farei giocare lui per Kessie e Musacchio che ripeto per me è più forte anche di Romagnoli, insieme a Romagnoli perchè Kjaer rischia di fermarsi. L'inglese ha fatto mezzo allenamento cn noi non mi sembra il caso di bruciarlo. Certo fosse un fenomeno lo metterebbe subito, ma evidentemente non lo è suppongo. Zlatan decide lui e dubito che non voglia giocare questo derby, piuttosto mi preoccupa Mario già ai box dopo 10 minuti di partita


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2021)

kjaer kessie e Ibra hanno palesemente bisogno di riposo.
Piuttosto schiero titolari di nuovo leao, tonali, ecc... che a 20 anni fa solo bene anche giocare molte gare ravvicinate.
Ragazzi, mancano 30 partite, non possiamo tirarli il collo e poi ritrovarceli cotti come na fava o peggio infortunati.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Sappiamo nulla della formazione dell'inter?
Giusto per capire alcune cose....


----------



## sunburn (25 Gennaio 2021)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Leggo critiche abbastanza feroci. Io esattamente come ero d'accordo con Allegri in quel famoso Juve Milan di coppa italia a Torino, dove poi si fece male Thiago e per il quale fu massacrato, i derby e con la Juve li gioco sempre con i titolari. Voglio vedervi mercoledì a massacrarlo perchè abbiamo perso con in campo Maldini Krunic Casti e Musacchio. Ecco se dovesse recuperare Tonali io farei giocare lui per Kessie e Musacchio che ripeto per me è più forte anche di Romagnoli, insieme a Romagnoli perchè Kjaer rischia di fermarsi. L'inglese ha fatto mezzo allenamento cn noi non mi sembra il caso di bruciarlo. Certo fosse un fenomeno lo metterebbe subito, ma evidentemente non lo è suppongo. Zlatan decide lui e dubito che non voglia giocare questo derby, piuttosto mi preoccupa Mario già ai box dopo 10 minuti di partita


Quella partita ci costò uno scudetto e, secondo alcuni, sette anni di umiliazioni. Qui rischiamo una situazione simile. Se facciamo un girone di ritorno così scadente da non riuscire a centrare il quarto posto, è la fine. Io metterei la Primavera,altro che titolari.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> demenziale.
> 
> mi piacerebbe capire chi è che spinge per far impiegare i titolari in partite così.




Allegri ci ha perso uno scudetto così.


Thiago silva fece pure i supplementari se ben ricordo in CI. Tra l'altro era già acciaccato e infatti la partita successiva in campionato si spaccò dopo 10 minuti.

Se ci ripenso mi incavolo ancora



sunburn ha scritto:


> Quella partita ci costò uno scudetto e, secondo alcuni, sette anni di umiliazioni. Qui rischiamo una situazione simile. Se facciamo un girone di ritorno così scadente da non riuscire a centrare il quarto posto, è la fine. Io metterei la Primavera,altro che titolari.




Tra l'altro la società ha fatto mercato proprio per permettere di avere cambi accettabili su più fronti, se non li usi in coppa italia cosa ti servono a fare i nuovi acquisti?

Al massimo se vedi che gira male cambi qualcosa nel secondo tempo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quella partita ci costò uno scudetto e, secondo alcuni, sette anni di umiliazioni. Qui rischiamo una situazione simile. Se facciamo un girone di ritorno così scadente da non riuscire a centrare il quarto posto, è la fine. Io metterei la Primavera,altro che titolari.



“Alcuni” hanno detto una marea di balls. La smobilitazione sarebbe stata attuata a prescindere, semplicemente perché i figli del cyborg non volevano cacciare più mezzo centesimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quella partita ci costò uno scudetto e, secondo alcuni, sette anni di umiliazioni. Qui rischiamo una situazione simile. Se facciamo un girone di ritorno così scadente da non riuscire a centrare il quarto posto, è la fine. Io metterei la Primavera,altro che titolari.



Anche rialzarsi dopo esser caduti è importante per uno sportivo.
Anzi, è fondamentale.

Il fatto che il nostro milan sia riuscito spesso a fare degli autentici miracoli sportivi anche in condizioni numeriche disperate non vuol dire che i miracoli riescano sempre.
La partita contro l'atalanta l'abbiamo persa male come mesi fa avevamo perso male contro il lilla.
Sono due partite simili per l'approccio mentale e per le difficoltà che abbiamo trovato.

Il derby arriva al momento giusto, a mio parere.

Se questo gruppo si deprime e spegne l'interruttore vuol dire che non è destinato a un grande futuro.
Io penso abbiamo la maturità giusta per lasciarci tutto alle spalle e ripartire.
Vedremo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Allegri ci ha perso uno scudetto così.
> 
> 
> Thiago silva fece pure i supplementari se ben ricordo in CI. Tra l'altro era già acciaccato e infatti la partita successiva in campionato si spaccò dopo 10 minuti.
> ...



una roba raccapricciante.
ma sento dire qui dentro "siamo il milan" (frase fatta che per me non ha il minimo senso). se succede il probabile e non arriviamo 4i dopo voglio vedere prendersela con elliot perchè non ha tirato fuori altri 3.000 milioni.
mentre gli avversari ci deridono e noi non abbiamo vinto un tubo. perchè se viaggiamo su 3 fronti così sta 1 mese siamo FINITI.
già kessie sta giocando al 70% ultimamente e ibra e kjaer nemmeno li commento...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> una roba raccapricciante.
> ma sento dire qui dentro "siamo il milan" (frase fatta che per me non ha il minimo senso). se succede il probabile e non arriviamo 4i dopo voglio vedere prendersela con elliot perchè non ha tirato fuori altri 3.000 milioni.
> mentre gli avversari ci deridono e noi non abbiamo vinto un tubo. perchè se viaggiamo su 3 fronti così sta 1 mese siamo FINITI.
> già kessie sta giocando al 70% ultimamente e ibra e kjaer nemmeno li commento...



Ma esser il milan e pensare da milan non vuol dire che dobbiamo mandare i giocatori al massacro e farli spaccare.

Ci sono dei parametri fisici e medici per valutare eventuali sovraccarichi, come si nota uno scadimento di forma.

Ma siamo il milan ed è giusto andare in campo per vincere senza fare calcoli o decidere cosa lasciare per strada.
Per cosa poi?
Perchè pensiamo che un obiettivo sia migliore o superiore all'altro?
Mi pare di rivedere il napoli che mollava su tutto per vincere lo scudetto e poi vinceva nemmeno quello...

Abbiamo fatto mercato per poter giocare su due-tre fronti e tra qualche giorno col recupero di tutti saremo in tanti.
Leggevo ieri che ora abbiamo addirittura la rosa più profonda : ben 28 giocatori!!!!

Che poi si può andare in campo per vincere anche con dalot e meitè ,per dire.
Non pretendo mica scendano in campo i titolarissimi!!!


Ma bisogna giocare per vincere, sempre.
La mentalità vincente si allena come il talento e come i muscoli.

Se poi perderemo vorrà dire che gli avversari saranno stati più bravi e gli stringeremo la mano.
Ma non voglio che si facciano calcoli da perdenti.

Io sono contento domani di potermi gustare un derby e sarei felicissimo di giocarmi una doppia sfida in semifinale contro la juve.
Da tifoso vivo per eventi cosi. 
A maggior ragione ora che certe partite le sappiamo giocare...


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> una roba raccapricciante.
> ma sento dire qui dentro "siamo il milan" (frase fatta che per me non ha il minimo senso). se succede il probabile e non arriviamo 4i dopo voglio vedere prendersela con elliot perchè non ha tirato fuori altri 3.000 milioni.
> mentre gli avversari ci deridono e noi non abbiamo vinto un tubo. perchè se viaggiamo su 3 fronti così sta 1 mese siamo FINITI.
> già kessie sta giocando al 70% ultimamente e ibra e kjaer nemmeno li commento...



Ancora con questa storia....e dai, compriamo i giocatori ma poi non li facciamo giocare per paura che si spacchino?
Lo sai che ci sono infortuni pure in amichevole o come scrivevo ieri pure stando sdraiati in letto come fece Nesta che si infortuno giocando alla PlayStation...

I giocatori vanno fatti giocare.
Ovviamente non bisogna forzare il recupero di un Bennacer ad esempio visto che non stiamo giocando la finale di CL.
Se qualcuno ha qualche piccolo acciacco e meglio lasciarlo fuori (come farei per qualsiasi partita, che sia campionato o partita europea a parte se fosse come scritto prima la finale) e se qualcuno ha finito la benzina allora lo lascerei recuperare (ancora una volta come farei per qualsiasi partita a parte una finale).
Chi può giocare va a giocare.

Thiago non andava fatto giocare non perché Ra un titolarissimo. Ma perché aveva già qualche problemino.

Domani voglio vedere la squadra titolare.
E se Donnarumma non fosse stato espulso avrei fatto giocare pure lui, altro che riserva.
Gli unici che posso accettare in panca sono : Kjaer che ad ogni fine partita ha qualche problemino, Calabria che non riposa mai, stessa cosa per Kessie.
Tutti gli altri devono giocare.
Poi chiaramente se Kalulu, Mandzukic e Tonali hanno qualche problemino allora pure loro rimangono a casa.

Tatarusanu
Dalot Musacchio/Tomori Romagnoli Theo (che deve riscattarsi dopo brutte prestazioni)
Meite Tonali (o Kessie se Sandro non dovesse farcela)
Staffetta casti-alexis
Diaz
Leao
Ibra


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sappiamo nulla della formazione dell'inter?
> Giusto per capire alcune cose....



Ho sentito odore di maniavantismo piangina di Conte, che mi ha fatto pensare ad un bel turnover anche per loro.

Però però.... l' Inter avrebbe da farsi perdonare l'umiliante campagna europea, mi stupirei se snobbassero del tutto la Coppa Italia.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Tentiamo di portarla a casa, è pur sempre un derby con le melme


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho sentito odore di maniavantismo piangina di Conte, che mi ha fatto pensare ad un bel turnover anche per loro.
> 
> Però però.... l' Inter avrebbe da farsi perdonare l'umiliante campagna europea, mi stupirei se snobbassero del tutto la Coppa Italia.



Giocano da due gare di fila con gli stessi 11...
Se non danno spazio in coppa italia agli altri che la tengono a fare una rosa lunga?


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2021)

Boh a sto punto facciamo 3 su 3 con questi qua.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sappiamo nulla della formazione dell'inter?
> Giusto per capire alcune cose....



per la Gazzetta titolari sanchez,darmian,gagliardini,sensi
il resto sono i soliti,quindi 7/11 formazione tipo


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma esser il milan e pensare da milan non vuol dire che dobbiamo mandare i giocatori al massacro e farli spaccare.
> 
> Ci sono dei parametri fisici e medici per valutare eventuali sovraccarichi, come si nota uno scadimento di forma.
> 
> ...



a volte in certe partite giocano meglio dei panchinari motivati che dei titolari svogliati.. detto questo kjaer e ibra per me non la devono giocare mai e kessie è molto stanco. 
theo, saele, rebic e leao non dico di no. ma i 3 detti prima no.

sui 3 obiettivi io la penso diversamente. per me abbiam troppe lacune per correr dietro a tutto purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia....e dai, compriamo i giocatori ma poi non li facciamo giocare per paura che si spacchino?
> Lo sai che ci sono infortuni pure in amichevole o come scrivevo ieri pure stando sdraiati in letto come fece Nesta che si infortuno giocando alla PlayStation...
> 
> I giocatori vanno fatti giocare.
> ...



figuriamoci uno può pigliare un infarto mentre dorme ma giocando è statisticamente molto più probabile rompersi dai... e poi la storia di nesta dicono che sia una bufala...

poi a parte ibra concordo. kjaer e kessie per me è NO. gli altri ci stanno, mica mando dentro olzer per l'amor del cielo.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *a volte in certe partite giocano meglio dei panchinari motivati che dei titolari svogliati*.. detto questo kjaer e ibra per me non la devono giocare mai e kessie è molto stanco.
> theo, saele, rebic e leao non dico di no. ma i 3 detti prima no.
> 
> sui 3 obiettivi io la penso diversamente. per me abbiam troppe lacune per correr dietro a tutto purtroppo.



Grande verità. 
E facendo giocare chi gioca meno si cementa pure il gruppo e fai sentire tutti importanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Partita indecifrabile


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



.


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita indecifrabile



indecifrabile ma conte era quello che metteva i titolari contro il sassuolo con 8 punti di vantaggio in campionato, e poi faceva giocare il mercoledì dopo i giocatori stanchi in CL.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Formazione in un certo senso obbligata. Non so in che condizioni sia Tomori, ma se sta bene avrei rischiato lui al posto di Kjaer.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Le formazioni dalla GDS


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Speriamo che da domenica sia titolare Rebic a sinistra, Leao troppo discontinuo. 
Alla fine giocano quasi tutti i titolari... 
La realtà è che ne uscirà meglio l'Inter comunque vada, se ci battono ci danno una botta psicologica notevole anche in vista del prossimo derby (e mi aspetto post partita qualche post ironico alla De Roon), se vinciamo noi avremo troppi impegni in più di loro (mi aspetto almeno due turni di Europa League + la doppia semifinale di Coppa Italia con la Juventus). 
Spero comunque che la squadra ritrovi fiducia nei propri mezzi aldilà del risultato, in modo da poter ripartire a Bologna senza più formazioni sperimentali.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che da domenica sia titolare Rebic a sinistra, Leao troppo discontinuo.
> Alla fine giocano quasi tutti i titolari...
> La realtà è che ne uscirà meglio l'Inter comunque vada, se ci battono ci danno una botta psicologica notevole anche in vista del prossimo derby (e mi aspetto post partita qualche post ironico alla De Roon), se vinciamo noi avremo troppi impegni in più di loro (mi aspetto almeno due turni di Europa League + la doppia semifinale di Coppa Italia con la Juventus).
> Spero comunque che la squadra ritrovi fiducia nei propri mezzi aldilà del risultato, in modo da poter ripartire a Bologna senza più formazioni sperimentali.



Abbiamo 28 giocatori, dove sta il problema?
11 giocano mercoledi, 11 domenica.
Animo.

Non esiste altro modo di crescere e migliorare che giocando e vincendo.

Di certo non si cresce riservando il mercoledi al divano (visto che il cinema è chiuso).


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Parziale turn over quindi per l'inter.
Ovviamente nel turn over non rientra lubamba.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 28 giocatori, dove sta il problema?
> 11 giocano mercoledi, 11 domenica.
> Animo.
> 
> ...



Da tifoso preferisco sempre vincere, chiaro.
Se dovessi dare una visione da osservatore neutrale, comunque l'Inter avrebbe un grande vantaggio. 
E 11 mercoledì/11 domenica non succederà mai, chiaro esempio la partita di stasera.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Secondo me la formazione ha una sua logica : 

-tatu scelta obbligata;
-dalot fa rifiatare calabria;
-romagna non ha giocato sabato e quindi viene impiegato oggi;
-kjaer forse potrebbe rifiatare ma dovrebbe giocare il nuovo arrivato o musacchio;
-theo facendo riposare calabria diviene una scelta obbligata;
-meitè fa rifiatare tonali (uscito malconcio)
-kessie forse avrebbe potuto riposare ma il sostituto krunic è appena guarito dal covid.
-saele non ha giocato sabato e gioca oggi;
-diaz sabato ha giocato un tempo e rigioca;
-leao avrebbe potuto lasciar spazio a rebic ma è appena guarito dal covid. Hauge non preso in considerazione, pare.
-ibra gioca perchè manzo ha avuto una piccola distorsione alla caviglia.

A gara in corso mi aspetto cambi .


----------



## kipstar (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



di nuovo kolarov contro ibra ? speriamo di si....ma per me giocherà bastoni.....


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Da tifoso preferisco sempre vincere, chiaro.
> Se dovessi dare una visione da osservatore neutrale, comunque l'Inter avrebbe un grande vantaggio.
> E 11 mercoledì/11 domenica non succederà mai, chiaro esempio la partita di stasera.



Questo lo dici oggi perchè ancora non abbiamo recuperato tutti gli effettivi ma ti vorrei far notare che abbiamo 28 giocatori e la società ha lavorato affinchè la rosa sia in grado di gestire il doppio impegno settimanale.

Toh , te la butto cosi :

Formazione del mercoledi :

donnarumma
kalulu-tomori-romagnoli-dalot
meitè-bennacer
samu-diaz-leao
manzo

Formazione della domenica :

Donnarumma
calabria-kjaer-gabbia-theo
Kessie-tonali
saele-calha-rebic
ibra


Ovviamente in questo caso il turn over è totale ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che debba essere tale, 2-3 possono giocare anche due gare ravvicinate a seconda delle condizione di forma e i cambi a gara in corso possono aiutare nella gestione delle forze.

Il senso del discorso è però che abbiamo due formazioni di tutto rispetto e l'età media è molto bassa.

Davvero non vedo il problema nel giocare su tre fronti.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me la formazione ha una sua logica :
> 
> -tatu scelta obbligata;
> -dalot fa rifiatare calabria;
> ...



vero, scelte quasi obbligate. Peccato non avere a disposizione Calha e Bennacer che sono veramente fondamentali per il nostro centrocampo. Servirà un grande cuore stasera.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vero, scelte quasi obbligate. Peccato non avere a disposizione Calha e Bennacer che sono veramente fondamentali per il nostro centrocampo. Servirà un grande cuore stasera.



La mia speranza nel cuore è che da sabato avremo tutti a disposizione.
Potrei accettare anche delle sconfitte ma voglio vedere questa squadra che se la gioca coi titolari.
Se poi non si dovesse vincere me ne farei una ragione ma mi sarei stufato di camminare a braccetto con la sfiga e fare i salti mortali ogni santa partita per allestire un 11.


Avrei voluto vedere l'inter senza lubamba e magari d'ambrosio in mezzo al campo.

Con l'11 titolare ho paura di nessuno perchè le conoscenze calcistiche di benna e calha per noi sono troppo importanti.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...


.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


Andiamo ad affrontare di nuovo una squadra con 5 centrocampisti, se non alziamo il baricentro rischiamo di fare la fine di sabato.

Fortunatamente che almeno questi partono dal basso.

L'Atalanta non c'è l'ho ha permesso di andarli a prendere alti.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Andiamo ad affrontare di nuovo una squadra con 5 centrocampisti, se non alziamo il baricentro rischiamo di fare la fine di sabato.
> 
> Fortunatamente che almeno questi partono dal basso.
> 
> L'Atalanta non c'è l'ho ha permesso di andarli a prendere alti.



Un giorno spero qualcuno capirà come si affronta l'atalanta.
Mi fa una rabbia vedere quella banda di cessi spacciati per campioni che non hai idea.....


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Spero che dal campionato ritorni stabilmente rebic titolare con Leao arma in più dalla panchina


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un giorno spero qualcuno capirà come si affronta l'atalanta.
> Mi fa una rabbia vedere quella banda di cessi spacciati per campioni che non hai idea.....


A me invece incuriosisce molto quando c'è qualcosa da imparare.

L'Atalanta come il Verona stimola moltissimo la mia vena tattica, perché questo modo di fare calcio, è quello che rende di più.Da anni ormai.


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...


Partita veramente scomoda. Penso che l'unico risultato positivo sarebbe una vittoria secca per 3-4 a 0, perché quantomeno darebbe tanto entusiasmo e bastonerebbe l'Inter. Altrimenti una sconfitta ai rigori dopo 120 minuti di zero a zero. 

Tutto il resto sarebbe pessimo. Già una vittoria di misura dopo 90 minuti di battaglia rischierebbe di essere una vittoria di Pirro considerando che poi ti obbliga a giocare altre due partite coi gobbi. Una sconfitta poi, soprattutto se pesante, rischierebbe di scatenare uno psicodramma.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Partita veramente scomoda. Penso che l'unico risultato positivo sarebbe una vittoria secca per 3-4 a 0, perché quantomeno darebbe tanto entusiasmo e bastonerebbe l'Inter. Altrimenti una sconfitta ai rigori dopo 120 minuti di zero a zero.
> 
> Tutto il resto sarebbe pessimo. Già una vittoria di misura dopo 90 minuti di battaglia rischierebbe di essere una vittoria di Pirro considerando che poi ti obbliga a giocare altre due partite coi gobbi. Una sconfitta poi, soprattutto se pesante, rischierebbe di scatenare uno psicodramma.



E' un derby che dobbiamo goderci, comunque vada, non c'è pressione su di noi, siamo là in testa alla classifica e abbiamo allungato la rosa come non facevamo da 10 anni, abbiamo una squadra giovane, le chiappe parate in società e ci apprestiamo ad affrontare il derby con l'Inter in una situazione strana, giocatori che non prendono un €, rate non pagate, allenatore che insulta l'arbitro a fine partita e aria di cessione, ecco, un anno fa le cose erano molto diverse quindi non c'è motivo di sperare troppo perché siamo già nel "troppo" e dobbiamo semplicemente goderci un derby da giocare con la solita cattiveria di sempre.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' un derby che dobbiamo goderci, comunque vada, *non c'è pressione su di noi*, siamo là in testa alla classifica e abbiamo allungato la rosa come non facevamo da 10 anni, abbiamo una squadra giovane, le chiappe parate in società e ci apprestiamo ad affrontare il derby con l'Inter in una situazione strana, giocatori che non prendono un €, rate non pagate, allenatore che insulta l'arbitro a fine partita e aria di cessione, ecco, un anno fa le cose erano molto diverse quindi non c'è motivo di sperare troppo perché siamo già nel "troppo" e dobbiamo semplicemente goderci un derby da giocare con la solita cattiveria di sempre.



beh insomma..se perdiamo sarebbe la terza sconfitta in 20 giorni contro una diretta concorrente...a quel punto io qualche domanda seria me la farei poi fate voi

è per questo che alla fine tra il vincere e il perdere sono arrivato alla conclusione che sia meglio vincere anche se poi ci sarà la doppia sfida in semifinale


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh insomma..se perdiamo sarebbe la terza sconfitta in 20 giorni contro una diretta concorrente...a quel punto io qualche domanda seria me la farei poi fate voi
> 
> è per questo che alla fine tra il vincere e il perdere sono arrivato alla conclusione che sia meglio vincere anche se poi ci sarà la doppia sfida in semifinale



In che condizioni sono arrivate queste sconfitte? nelle stesse in cui non saremmo mai se avessimo o avessimo avuto tutti i giocatori disponibili, quindi qual è il problema? il succo del discorso non cambia, le sconfitte non hanno inciso ma lo avrebbero fatto se avessimo perso male a Sassuolo e con la Lazio (dove abbiamo fatto delle verie e proprie imprese), non c'è motivo di avere il morale basso nemmeno se perdessimo stasera perché sappiamo quello che stiamo passando e abbiamo i giocatori per venirne fuori con più cattiveria di prima.
Poi è chiaro, non vorrei mai perdere nemmeno io ma è fisiologico, in più anche se perdiamo stasera cambia poco, anzi, avremmo qualche impegno in meno quindi è un buon motivo per testare il gruppo e far mettere minuti nelle gambe a qualcuno.


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> figuriamoci uno può pigliare un infarto mentre dorme ma giocando è statisticamente molto più probabile rompersi dai... e poi la storia di nesta dicono che sia una bufala...
> 
> poi a parte ibra concordo. kjaer e kessie per me è NO. gli altri ci stanno, mica mando dentro olzer per l'amor del cielo.



Bufala o no, quella di Nesta non sarebbe il primo infortunio "strano" al mondo.
Rio Ferdinand ha avuto la stessa storia di Nesta.
Mexes e stato indisponibile perché aveva avuto un problema a l'occhio perché era rimasto troppo sotto la lampada per migliorare l'abbronzatura.
Robbie Keane si e infortunato provando a prendere la telecomanda della televisione.
Canizares si e perso un mondiale per colpa di un profumo...
E mi fermo qui.

Comunque hai ragione sul fatto che le probabilità aumentano se stai giocando rispetto a se non fai nulla.
Ma e anche vero che le probabilità aumentano anche quando si allenano rispetto a quando non fanno nulla.
Che facciamo, li mettiamo a riposo tutta la settimana?

Dentro i migliori.
Essere battuti oggi potrebbe essere tremendo a livello mentale.
Ben più di qualche giocatore un po' stanco a fine partita (tanto dopo non e di certo obbligato a giocare la prossima).
Certo che se Theo si dovesse rompere sarebbe tremendo... Ma se deve succedere, succederà.

Facciamoli fuori.


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Dai dai ragazzi.
La formazione e buona.
Andiamo a vincere!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bufala o no, quella di Nesta non sarebbe il primo infortunio "strano" al mondo.
> Rio Ferdinand ha avuto la stessa storia di Nesta.
> Mexes e stato indisponibile perché aveva avuto un problema a l'occhio perché era rimasto troppo sotto la lampada per migliorare l'abbronzatura.
> Robbie Keane si e infortunato provando a prendere la telecomanda della televisione.
> ...



quello di borriello è l'infortunio che preferisco. cioè il motivo di squalifica per doping.

no, gli allenamenti vanno fatti, certe partite si devono evitare. per me. le probabilità partita/allenamento sono tipo 10 a 1.

io sinceramente mi godo la partita senza tensioni se non quella di qualche infortunio. se dovessero perdere e andare in crisi significa che è una squadretta e che se non era oggi sarebe stato fra qualche settimana.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Milan quotato a 4. Puntate in massa sui neroblu.


----------



## zlatan (26 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bufala o no, quella di Nesta non sarebbe il primo infortunio "strano" al mondo.
> Rio Ferdinand ha avuto la stessa storia di Nesta.
> Mexes e stato indisponibile perché aveva avuto un problema a l'occhio perché era rimasto troppo sotto la lampada per migliorare l'abbronzatura.
> Robbie Keane si e infortunato provando a prendere la telecomanda della televisione.
> ...



Parole sante.Concordo


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me la formazione ha una sua logica :
> 
> -tatu scelta obbligata;
> -dalot fa rifiatare calabria;
> ...



Concordo, le alternative, per un motivo o per l'altro non davano fiducia in una partita così delicata (per momento e avversario) e che può durare 120'.

Rebic e Krunic non ancora la 100%
Tomori non ancora ambientato al punto di buttarlo dentro nel Derby.
Un terzino da far riposare, si è scelto chi ha giocato a Cagliari.

Unica vera opzione era Hauge o Leao (se Rebic non ha minutaggio) e la scelta del portoghese è condivisibile.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Avrei preferito vedere Tomori al posto di Kjaer e Rebic al posto di Leao (che sarebbe potuto entrare per sostituire Ibra). Va beh, almeno non ci sono esperimenti strambi come contro l'Atalanta. 
Speriamo di vedere tutt'altra prestazione rispetto a sabato.


----------



## kipstar (26 Gennaio 2021)

a poche ore dall'inizio della partita non ho buonissime sensazioni......forza milan


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Per quale razzo di motivo ancora Leao a sinistra?

Non si è ancora capito che:

1. Leao rende più come punta che come esterno 

E

2. La catena sinistra Theo-Rebic è n volte più efficace

?

Comunque forza Milan sempre. Voglio vincerla.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


Mandzukic e Tonali neanche convocati... 

Che rottura di palle infinita.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Milan quotato a 4. Puntate in massa sui neroblu.



quote pazzesche, Inter superfavorita secondo i bookmakers. Inter 1,8 e Milan 4,1


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mi accontento di rompergliene qualcuno.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quote pazzesche, Inter superfavorita secondo i bookmakers. Inter 1,8 e Milan 4,1



Possiamo anche perdere, ma spero almeno di evitare una nuova imbarcata che ci metterebbe in crisi. 
Comunque giochiamola


----------



## Roger84 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quote pazzesche, Inter superfavorita secondo i bookmakers. Inter 1,8 e Milan 4,1



Incredibile nelle 2 partite contro Atalanta e Inter come veniamo visti dai bookmakers. Spero che questa volta si sbaglieranno.....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Impossibile vincere


----------



## vannu994 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quote pazzesche, Inter superfavorita secondo i bookmakers. Inter 1,8 e Milan 4,1



continuano a dare favoriti l'inter, siamo a 4,33 ora. Praticamente i Book ci danno per spacciati, quote da Milan-Benevento ahahahahaahah


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Impossibile vincere



conte non la vuole vincere, ihmo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> continuano a dare favoriti l'inter, siamo a 4,33 ora. Praticamente i Book ci danno per spacciati, quote da Milan-Benevento ahahahahaahah



Infatti, sono appena andato per scommettere e su betfair in pochi minuti la quota del Milan é passata da 4 a 4,1 a 4,2...

Sta precipitando.... non capisco, sembra che qualcuno sappia qualcosa che noi non sappiamo.
Nel dubbio io la scommessa non l’ho fatta.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ufficiali

*Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​

Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Uscire dalla coppa non mi creerebbe problemi. 
Il fatto è che ci arriviamo dopo una batosta, e la stampa non vede l ora di banchettare sul
Nostro cadavere.
In più è contro l inperd.... e perdere con loro mi scoccia anche al birra moretti.
In piu concordo con chi dice che vincere aiuta a vincere... ma... per rifiatare due partite uscirei senza fare drammi


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti, sono appena andato per scommettere e su betfair in pochi minuti la quota del Milan é passata da 4 a 4,1 a 4,2...
> 
> Sta precipitando.... non capisco, *sembra che qualcuno sappia qualcosa che noi non sappiamo.*



Partita combinata?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



Per me finisce come con l'Atalanta.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



Noi con i titolari loro con alcuni panchinari.. ci toccherà giocare con i carcerati ovviamente


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



Formazione abbastanza obbligata. Poi uscirà Ibra ed entrerà Rebic quasi sicuramente, con Leao avanzato. 

Non capisco tutti i tifosi milanisti che si augurano di perdere, anche in previsione di una semifinale con i mafiosi. Io sono uno sportivo da una vita, e ambisco sempre alla vittoria. Sono certo che i ragazzi daranno tutto e faranno bene, poi nel calcio come nella vita ci sta anche di perdere. Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*




.


----------



## ElDiablo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, quarti di finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca martedì 26 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Gara ad eliminazione diretta
> 
> ...



Forza ragazzi! Questa e la doppia sfida con la Jugobbea son le partite da vincere per crescere!

Daje che dobbiam andare in finale a renderle all'Atalanta!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



A centrocampo sono nettamente superiori non dobbiamo sbagliare nulla


----------



## LukeLike (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dai Meitè azzoppa Lukaku ed entrerai nei nostri cuori!


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti, sono appena andato per scommettere e su betfair in pochi minuti la quota del Milan é passata da 4 a 4,1 a 4,2...
> 
> Sta precipitando.... non capisco, sembra che qualcuno sappia qualcosa che noi non sappiamo.
> Nel dubbio io la scommessa non l’ho fatta.



Su Bwin (francese... Poi non so se cambia in base al paese... Non credo ma non lo escluderei comunque) da Inter a 2.0 e Milan a 3.1

Su che sito sei andato?

Su betfirst Inter a 1.90 e Milan a 4.15

Assurdo, su betclic il Milan e addirittura a 4.5


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti, sono appena andato per scommettere e su betfair in pochi minuti la quota del Milan é passata da 4 a 4,1 a 4,2...
> 
> Sta precipitando.... non capisco, sembra che qualcuno sappia qualcosa che noi non sappiamo.
> Nel dubbio io la scommessa non l’ho fatta.


Puzza anche a me. L’Inter a 1.70 nel derby non è mai stata quotata. Manco nell’era Mou e del Triplete.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Puzza anche a me. L’Inter a 1.70 nel derby non è mai stata quotata. Manco nell’era Mou e del Triplete.



Mi sfugge la conclusione ragazzi


----------



## mil77 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi con i titolari loro con alcuni panchinari.. ci toccherà giocare con i carcerati ovviamente



Veramente le squadre hanno fuori 4 titolari a testa


----------



## mil77 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



Sinceramente non capisco Kjaer titolare. Se iniziamo a farlo giocare adesso oggi 3 giorni sappiamo già come va a finire


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi con i titolari loro con alcuni panchinari.. ci toccherà giocare con i carcerati ovviamente



Loro hanno fuori 4 titolari:
Hakimi, Young, Bastoni, Martinez

Noi ne abbiamo fuori 5
Donnarumma, Calabria, Bennacer, Chalanoglu, Rebic

In che senso loro con alcune riserve e noi con i titolari?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Su Bwin (francese... Poi non so se cambia in base al paese... Non credo ma non lo escluderei comunque) da Inter a 2.0 e Milan a 3.1
> 
> Su che sito sei andato?
> 
> ...



Betfair, adesso l’Inter é risalita da 1,7 a 1,75. Il Milan é rimasto a 4,2 .


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco Kjaer titolare. Se iniziamo a farlo giocare adesso oggi 3 giorni sappiamo già come va a finire



E chi metti?
Musacchio ceduto, Gabbia infortunato, Kalulu ancora out per la botta di Hateboer, Tomori ha fatto 2 allenamenti in croce, non ha minutaggio nelle gambe e non parla neanche la lingua...


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> *Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Kolarov; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Lukaku, Sanchez.​
> 
> Milan: Tatarusanu; Dalot, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Meite, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*



Vediamo che combina Ghali stasera


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi sfugge la conclusione ragazzi



Cosa intendi in particolare ? Nelle scommesse, se vedono che c'è un flusso "anomalo" di giocate sulla vittoria dell'Inter, cosa che in teoria, dovrebbe essere successa, la quota inevitabilmente si abbassa.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Se c'era qualcosa di "combinato" come qualcuno dice qui nel forum i book avrebbero già eliminato ampiamente la partita...semplicemente forse la gente che ha giocato vede l'Inter vincere facile sia per l'ultima sconfitta subita dal Milan , tatarusanu, avere un centrocampo con meitè ancora non rodato,conte in cerca di rivalsa dopo la squalifica e bla bla bla ..ma sediamoci comodi...speriamo di fare una bella partita e vincere il derby!


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Valeri ha già ammonito qualcuno nel pre gara?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma che look ibraaaa! Codino alla samurai coda di cavallo che abbatterà tutti gli avversari!


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2021)

ibra segna e lo dedica a nonno faustino


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Anche stasera se perdiamo palla con Hernandez, andranno immediatamente a puntare Romagnoli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Praticamente giochiamo con la formazione titolare, bah

Sarebbe peggio in caso di sconfitta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bell’azione !


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che azione. Per poco segnava leao, ma grandissima azione di Saelemaekers, Theo e Diaz


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Arghhhhhh


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bell'azione chissà se vedremo Ghali insieme a Leao nel suo album


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite finalmente con capelli decenti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Meite finalmente con capelli decenti.



Oggi il tamarro è Ibra, non ha raccolto il codino


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dracula fa davvero venire i brividi


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Attenzione a Dracula


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Così ci ammazzano. Sveglia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Troppi corner concessi. 2 in 6’


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Leao molto carico in questo inizio, ha già fatto qualche scatto niente male come nel derby di campionato


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ci si guadagna sia se si vince sia se si esce, vediamo come va


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite e Tatarusanu sarebbero già da sostituire.


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

È partito uno spot


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ogni volta che Lukaku punta Romagnoli.........


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Noooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

E quando segniamo


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Diaz se fosse lungo 50 cm in più


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

che *** questo per essere un nano


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che occasione argh. Gran cross di Leao


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Per un soffio!

Quasi un gatto Diaz


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Orco Diaz che occasione


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rosso a Meite


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Alla Rai non conoscono Meitè, è sempre Kessie anche quando perde palla.


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tataaaa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Leao sembra gran voglia stasera


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Alla Rai non conoscono Meitè, è sempre Kessie anche quando perde palla.



2 kessiè in campo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer ammonito subito, molto male


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco il primo di una lunga serie...


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Alla Rai non conoscono Meitè, è sempre Kessie anche quando perde palla.


Manco io li distinguo a dire il vero. 

Quando vedo una vaccata presumo semplicemente che sia Meite.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rotto Kjaer, fantastico.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

evvai kjaer out pd


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Giá 2 corner e 2 punizioni dal limite in 17’. 

Troppi


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer inaffidabile purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAH

lo sapevo. ma lasciamo perdere io dico sempre cavolate.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

kjaer madonna non ce la


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer infortunato. Buonanotte...


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco qua. Aveva ragione Lineker. Kjaer è tenuto insieme col nastro adesivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Era scontato l'infortunio di Kjaer


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

di nuovo rotto kjaer. 
Niente non lo riprendiamo più questo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer schiena o muscolo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer rotto di nuovo.

Due infortuni: uno contro il Celtic in Europa League, e ora in coppa Italia.

Pioli lo sta gestendo in modo terribile


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Perchè fa giocare Kjaer che sappiamo che si fa sempre male?


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Problemi per Kjaer. Non impariamo mai. Bisogna farlo giocare solo in campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Va beh almeno vediamo sto Tomori


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Valeri ora deve ricominciare daccapo.


----------



## Kaw (26 Gennaio 2021)

Io non l'avrei fatto giocare a prescindere, lo dobbiamo centellinare


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

non riusciamo a finire una partita senza infortuni
Kjaer ogni volta a rischio


----------



## RickyKaka22 (26 Gennaio 2021)

E vediamoci questo tomori vamosssss speriamo sia un crack perché kjaer è uno spettacolo ma tanti tanti infortuni.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer rotto dopo aver fatto fallo.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè almeno vediamo sto Tomori... almeno prende un po' di confidenza con Romagnoli.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2021)

Strano Kjaer... poi guai se qualcuno insinua che certi giocatori vanno centellinati.

E occhio a Ibra.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

con tutti sti infortuni è gia tanto arrivare quarti


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

a si può essere così imbecilli da buttar nel cesso una stagione per sta partita? 
non impareremo mai. siamo troppo presuntuosi


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che sciagura... Vediamo tomino, in bocca al lupo!


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Io non l'avrei fatto giocare a prescindere, lo dobbiamo centellinare


Secondo me appena sente il primo fastidio subito chiama il cambio e forse riesce a preservarsi bene anche per questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer poraccio sta messo come mio nonno..


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Il lancio perfetto di Romagnoli...


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Romagna ha paura di Lukaku, infatti butta la palla su il prima possibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quale fallo di Tomori!


----------



## Walker (26 Gennaio 2021)

Volevo limitare le bestemmie stasera ma è già impossibile


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Avanti Timori senza Timori


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

almeno vediamo sto tomori. sembra bello aggressivo


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer prevedibilissimo.
Speriamo non sia niente di che.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Secondo me appena sente il primo fastidio subito chiama il cambio e forse riesce a preservarsi bene anche per questo.



Si come l' ultima volta...


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli commette sempre lo stesso errore. Anche stavolta l'infortunio di Kjaer è merito suo, oggi come in Europa non aveva senso rischiarlo.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a si può essere così imbecilli da buttar nel cesso una stagione per sta partita?
> non impareremo mai. siamo troppo presuntuosi


Ma certo. Non vedi ogni partita quelli che scrivono che bisogna vincerle tutte?  

Vincere tutte le battaglie per perdere la guerra. 


Bah, speriamo di non perdere altri titolari.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti a Pioli. Infortunio a Kjaer che é un vero dejavu del infortunio di Thiago Silva in una semifinale di Coppa Italia contro la Roma che ci costo Thiago Silva e lo scudetto.

In tanti lo abbiamo previsto che talmente tanti titolari erano follia per questa coppetta inutile. Sopratutto Kjaer era a rischio vista la condizione tutto fuorche perfetta.


Possiamo vincere o perdere, me ne frega pochissimo. L'infortunio di Kjaer invece é un vero e proprio disastro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ha ragione Pioli, Meite deve essere piú aggressivo, piú reattivo.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

bravo Tata,paratone controtempo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissima parata di tata!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Pioli commette sempre lo stesso errore. Anche stavolta l'infortunio di Kjaer è merito suo, oggi come in Europa non aveva senso rischiarlo.




Sono d'accordo. E' da un po' che sta non al meglio fisicamente, ti hanno comprato il cambio, perché rischiarlo?


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tataaaaarushanu


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grande Dracula...


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grande Dracula


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tomori subito bello aggressivo. Romagnoli almeno oggi sembra sveglio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo Tata! Ma Romagna! Non dargli il sinistro!
Edit! Palla tra le gambe. Ancora piú bravo Tatarusanu.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque Meitè non può stare a guardare i compagni dai.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Gennaio 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Pioli commette sempre lo stesso errore. Anche stavolta l'infortunio di Kjaer è merito suo, oggi come in Europa non aveva senso rischiarlo.



Vabbe ormai Kjaer sembra di cristallo.. La tenuta física dei nostri e davvero lamentabile


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Finalmente Dracula nemmeno l'argento e la croce può nulla


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

perchè ci sta romagnoli su lubamba????????

diaz non è proponibile a certi livelli

meite ha 2 piedi allucinanti. deve giocare meno.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot ma dove razzo vai


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

È già tanto se passiamo la metà campo


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meité inguaribile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

l'Inter ha preso l'iniziativa ora


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

E quando tiriamo


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quando diavolo è scarso Meite???? Pazzesco


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

io farei a cambio: Tomori su Lukaku e Romagnoli su Sanchez con raddoppio


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque Diaz non molla mai... mi piace caratterialmente questo ragazzo. Anche se è piccolino e cade subito pronto a combattere per riprenderla.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo in netto calo di condizione fisica e mentale, è evidente


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma quando diavolo è scarso Meite???? Pazzesco



È ancora un po' giampaolizzato...


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot è l’imprecisione fatta giocatore


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Gennaio 2021)

A chi scopre oggi l'inadeguatezza di Meite,dico solo:conoscendo il pazzo di Cairo,lo avrebbe mai dato via per 1 mln se fosse stato buono?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

questi accerchiano l'arbitro a ogni fallo. che schifo


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Come prevedibile giocano solo loro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Si lamentano ad ogni singolo fallo oh


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sti telecronisti Rai....


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

più netto di quello su barella vicino al fallo laterale,cosa protesta ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot non sa proprio come difendere. Meite....giocatore da Torino e si vede. Va bene per fare l'ultima riserva, ma il riscatto non sembra nemmeno lontanamente sensato.



Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vabbe ormai Kjaer sembra di cristallo.. La tenuta física dei nostri e davvero lamentabile



Kjaer non é fatto di cristalLo. Purtroppo deve giocare sempre lui. Pioli non lo fa rifiatare mai. E tornato da un infortunio e si é visto gia nelle scorse partite che non era proprio al top, anzi sembrava fragile. Cosa fa Pioli? Lo mette titolare in Coppa Italia.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Questo non lo ammonisci? identico a quello di kjaer


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Goooooooooooooolllll


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

GOoooooooooooooooooool


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibraaaaaaaa


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zlataaaaaaaaaan


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

*Gooooooooooooolll

Che gol Ibra!*


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

Gesù


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zlataaaaaaaaaannnn!!!


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che Dio!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dio


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

goooolll


che punizione orrenda aveva battuto,santo cielo


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Famolooo stranoooo


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che numero di Ibra

Assit di Meite


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku gli può allacciare le scarpette a Dio Ibraaa


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Chirurgico


----------



## medjai (26 Gennaio 2021)

iBRACADABRAAAA


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sono andati anche al var ahah


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zlaaaaataaaaannnnnnn


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso servirebbe Meite che si sacrifica per scassare Lukaku


----------



## Walker (26 Gennaio 2021)

Eccellente


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque un cancro sto Kolarov


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zlatan Zapatinovic


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

si può festeggiare 500 goal anche stasera


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bella personalità Tomori


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Gennaio 2021)

Cerchiamo di chiuderla,vanno evitati i supplementari.


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Aumentano i gol di Ibra rispetto alle presenze di Zapata


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tomori, magari dovrá imparare tante cose, ma i mezzi fanno paurissima


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

tomori va in anticipo anche sul portiere avversario


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sti qua si lamentano SEMPRE ahahaha


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

continuano a mirare le mani dei giocatori questi


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Gennaio 2021)

Cos'è successo a Valeri stasera??? Mi aspetto una cappella di qui al 90esimo... Sta arbitrando troppo bene

Edit come non detto fallo non fischiato dopo 30 secondi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Un pó in emergenza (anche per la posizione non perfetta di Tomori) ma prima Dalot,poi Theo, infine Tomori coprono bene il pericolo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa fa Brahim


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

scivolata maldiniana per Romagnoli...esci da questo corpo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tomori molto confusionario


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bene Romagmoli su Lukaku qui.

Quanto ci manca Bennacer....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Cos'è successo a Valeri stasera??? Mi aspetto una cappella di qui al 90esimo... Sta arbitrando troppo bene



Nemmeno 60 secondi dopo: Ignora un fallo su Leao.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

bene Tomori. Proprio il difensore che ci serviva. Bello aggressivo, alto fisico. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tataaaaaaa!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Tomori molto confusionario



Ci sta. Un giocatore della Premier arrivato qualche giorno fa. Avra fatica a parlare con i suoi compagni e non conosce i moduli.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Provano a scoprire tocchi di mano inesistenti in tutti i modi 200 replay


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Basta con sti cross del menga dal limite dell'area dai theo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che foga tomori


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Spaccali Tomo, rompili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

che assassino tomori.
un criminale.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissimo Tomori... diventano pazzi con questa aggressività


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

bene Tomori che rincorre i giocatori pure nella loro area


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

dove va lukaku ?


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grande anche il Capitano questa sera.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ahhhhhh è arrivato Ibra finalmente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

makaku agitato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ci sta. Un giocatore della Premier arrivato qualche giorno fa. Avra fatica a parlare con i suoi compagni e non conosce i moduli.



Senza dubbio. Per caratteristiche tra l'altro è un difensore diverso da tutti i nostri.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

calma calma, al massimo un calcio nel ginocchio


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Scommetto che parlerà di razzismo...

Manco quotato...


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Guerriglia in campo, vai Ibra


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra trash talking inglese


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sia Meite che Kessie su rimessa laterale non riescono a restituire la palla a chi la rimette.

Piede un pó di legno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Lukaku che vuole? Ha preso un fallo da romagnoli non è che è stato randellato


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè ma che aspettano a tirarlo fuori Lukaku? Sta combinando un casino.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Lukaku puo fare quel che vuole senza ammonizione?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku salta la semifinale con la Juve


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Giallo a Ibra, a Lukaku che sbraita da 3 ore nulla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra sta trollando Lukaku alla grande ahahha


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sa che a fine partita vediamo Ibra con la capoccia di Lubamba in mano


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

testa a testa eccezionale


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Brozovic solito tiro della vita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vedrete che se le danno nel corridoio


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lo devi mandare fuori!!!


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Nel tunnel si ammazzano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Come fa Lukaku a non essere ancora stato espulso?


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra lo invita nello spogliatoio ahahaha


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma qualcuno che va lì e lo prenda a schiaffi sto Lukaku no?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Espellerlo no?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che gli è preso a sto somaro di Lukaku?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

ahaha grande Ibra lo sta facendo sbarellare


----------



## kekkopot (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra menalo sto sporco interista


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Cosa aspetta l’arbitro a buttare fuori Lukaku?


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Il telecronista Rai difende lukaku


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

il telecronista che se la fa sotto e a momenti chiama l'unicef


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Guardate Lukaku! Perche non viene espulso?!?!?!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mi gioco tutto che lo accuserà di razzismo ahahah


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibrahimovic potrebbe smetterla con questi comportamenti da bulletto.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mah, Lukaku è impazzito, spero che Ibra non abbia tirato fuori insulti razzisti che poi lo squalificano per un mese...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso nel tunnel ibra lo fa nero.....


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite è Krunic II

Lui Dalot e Diaz non vanno riscattati


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque peccato per questo finale di tempo. Non siamo il derby di Roma con sti scleri dai


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma poi è lui che ha iniziato dal tutto a caso su un fallo normalissimo. 

Soffre alla grande che il protagonista in campo è sempre Ibra.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mi gioco quello che volete che salterà fuori una squalifica di 5 giornate per Ibra per razzismo.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

HAHAHA raga ste cose mi mancavano un incasino!!! finalmente i derby hanno una garra!!!


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cosa aspetta l’arbitro a buttare fuori Lukaku?



Piacerebbe saperlo anche a me, non puoi fare il budrillone violento in quella maniera continuamente.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Brozovic solito tiro della vita



eh per poco questi scarsoni ci segnavano all'ultimo secondo


----------



## Kayl (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra che ride a Lukaku che gli dice che si beccano fuori e gli risponde che per lui va bene...XD


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ocio Makaku, che finisci male...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lukaku salta la semifinale con la Juve



Lukaku salta il primo turno di coppa Italia l’anno prossimo


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi gioco quello che volete che salterà fuori una squalifica di 5 giornate per Ibra per razzismo.


Probsbile al 99%


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi gioco quello che volete che salterà fuori una squalifica di 5 giornate per Ibra per razzismo.



dopo un tweet di selvaggia lucarelli

spadafora: "Non so chi siano questi giocatori e non seguo la partita,ma condanno il razzismo"


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Per me comunque Ibra non finisce la partita. Non so se lo fa uscire Pioli o Valeri


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic potrebbe smetterla con questi comportamenti da bulletto.



quoto. c'è un limite a tutto. 

lubamba cmq lo può anche sbatter fuori è.....


----------



## Walker (26 Gennaio 2021)

Nemmeno un giallo per Lukaku.
La cosa puzza


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma solo a me ha caricato a mille quando Ibra gli si è messo a muso DURISSIMO contro Lukaku???
Scenderei in strada a correre!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi gioco quello che volete che salterà fuori una squalifica di 5 giornate per Ibra per razzismo.



Ovviamente da scontare in campionato


----------



## Bataille (26 Gennaio 2021)

Chimp out!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma che aspettano a tirarlo fuori Lukaku? Sta combinando un casino.



Lukaku è nero, non può essere cacciato fuori se no è razzismo... La realtà è questa ahimè


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

adesso dirà che Ibra è rassisstaaa


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra trash talker fenomenale.
Ha completamente deconcentrato Lukaku, portandolo in una zona mentale in cui non si trova a proprio agio (non è un provocatore, e non è facile all'ira)
Questo Ibra lo sa, ha provato a destabilizzarlo e c'è riuscito alla grande.
Vediamo ora come reagirà Lukaku nel secondo tempo; comunque è un grande giocatore e non escludo che scenda in campo carico a mille e ce ne faccia tre.
Ma per ora, ottima mossa da "re degli scacchi" per Zlatan.
Mi piacciono questi tatticismi mentali, roba molto anni '90 che mi ricorda peraltro alcune note canaglie NBA, Jordan e Bird su tutti.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi gioco quello che volete che salterà fuori una squalifica di 5 giornate per Ibra per razzismo.



non credo proprio... dai abbiamo metà squadra di colore non credo Ibra si metta a fare ste cose...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma poi è lui che ha iniziato dal tutto a caso su un fallo normalissimo.
> 
> Soffre alla grande che il protagonista in campo è sempre Ibra.



romagnoli è stato sporco. ma questo deve calmarsi.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me ha caricato a mille quando Ibra gli si è messo a muso DURISSIMO contro Lukaku???
> Scenderei in strada a correre!



La genti vogliono questo!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Nemmeno un giallo per Lukaku.
> La cosa puzza



Lo ha preso il giallo. 
Era diffidato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic potrebbe smetterla con questi comportamenti da bulletto.



Lukaku aveva iniziato per primo contro romagnoli per un normalissimo fallo. Nervoso a quanto pare


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic potrebbe smetterla con questi comportamenti da bulletto.



sì, avrebbe potuto dare un taglio dall'inizio, ma lukaku ha aizzato il tutto per una semplice entrata dura di Romagnoli... non se la deve prendere se un difensore gli fa un'entrata del genere visto che un professionista. ma quello scatta come una molla in quanto avrà le manie di persecuzione, sicuro.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

queste sono le conseguenze del derby di campionato,vi ricordate i post ?
il re di Milano per sfottere lukaku della scorsa stagione


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me ha caricato a mille quando Ibra gli si è messo a muso DURISSIMO contro Lukaku???
> Scenderei in strada a correre!



Fantastico!

Ricordo comunque gli articoli su Lukaku "il gigante buono" cit.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi gioco quello che volete che salterà fuori una squalifica di 5 giornate per Ibra per razzismo.


Ai voglia! Ma poi perchè se l'è presa così tanto? Stasera si sta facendo umiliare da Romagnoli e la colpa è di Ibra? ahahahahha


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

la cosa più forte è Gonde fuggito al fischio per non stare in mezzo al mischione,già pregiudicato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Nemmeno un giallo per Lukaku.
> La cosa puzza



É stato ammonito per me


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, Lukaku è impazzito, spero che Ibra non abbia tirato fuori insulti razzisti che poi lo squalificano per un mese...



È lui il primo quello a cui danno dello zingaro....non credo la butti sul razzismo, non mi sembra il tipo, anche se i neri su questo argomento sono molto piangina.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lubamba vuole gli schiaffi


----------



## mil77 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E chi metti?
> Musacchio ceduto, Gabbia infortunato, Kalulu ancora out per la botta di Hateboer, Tomori ha fatto 2 allenamenti in croce, non ha minutaggio nelle gambe e non parla neanche la lingua...



Direi che adesso e mi sa x qualche partita non c'è più il problema di chi mettere


----------



## sion (26 Gennaio 2021)

Cmq Romagnoli è stato perfetto su Lukaku il primo tempo, si può dire?


----------



## kekkopot (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque peccato per questo finale di tempo. Non siamo il derby di Roma con sti scleri dai


Vero, però ti dirò: vedere i nostri con un pò di agonismo mi fà capire quanto ci tengano. Agonismo che non vedevamo nei derby da una vita ormai.
Aldilà di Ibra che vuole vincere anche le partite d'allenamento, anche altri insospettabili come Romagnoli sembrano che stiano giocando una finale di Champions...


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quoto. c'è un limite a tutto.
> 
> lubamba cmq lo può anche sbatter fuori è.....



Non è solo il fatto che lo può sbattere fuori, ma anche se ha 40 anni a volte sembra un bimbominkia.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2021)

Questa volta non sono d'accordo con queste pagliacciate, non servono.


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque vorrei far notare che a Lukaku è proprio partita la brocca, poco prima del duello con Ibra Saelemakers (suo compagno in nazionale) gli è andato vicino per dirgli di calmarsi e lui l'ha spintonato via!


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Fantastico!
> 
> Ricordo comunque gli articoli su Lukaku "il gigante buono" cit.



Buono come un togo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Chimp out!



Vai a dormire che è meglio!


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

io punto 100% che il razzismo non centra lo ha solo deriso...


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> romagnoli è stato sporco. ma questo deve calmarsi.


Stiamo giocando a calcio, io entro come voglio. Poi sarà l'arbitro a punirmi sulla base del regolamento. Cosa vuole... era una spinta di spalla, tra l'altro di Romagna, neanche stessimo parlando di chissà chi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quoto. c'è un limite a tutto.
> 
> lubamba cmq lo può anche sbatter fuori è.....



Qua c’era l’espulsione per il Makaku, che ha provato a fare il bullo con la romagnola sennonché il vero Capitano è intervenuto, purtroppo per lui, e lui i piedi in testa non se li fa mettere.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna sapere la verità ma così Ibra non ci fa una bella figura e rischia dopo o prossima partita, oltre che non essere un bel biglietto da visita x Sanremo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo ha preso il giallo.
> Era diffidato.



Valeri on fire, visto che dopo c'è la juve


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku, un armadio a due ante, se l'è presa per un fallo di gioco da romagnoli nemmeno fosse Stam.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

RAI Inda vergognosa


----------



## Walker (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hai ragione, nel casino che è successo non avevo visto


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Valeri on fire, visto che dopo c'è la juve



Cinico anche nei momenti critici.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi siamo andati in giro per dieci anni con una squadra di mollaccioni che si facevano sbattere le palle in faccia da chiunque, ciò che ha fatto Ibra non è solo gradito, ma necessario.


----------



## Walker (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo ha preso il giallo.
> Era diffidato.


Hai ragione, nel casino che è successo non avevo visto


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Gennaio 2021)

Fabxtreme7 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi in particolare ? Nelle scommesse, se vedono che c'è un flusso "anomalo" di giocate sulla vittoria dell'Inter, cosa che in teoria, dovrebbe essere successa, la quota inevitabilmente si abbassa.



Intendo che non capisco la conclusione, la tesi l'ho capita  . Cioé l'Inter vincerà sicuramente dunque corrono ai ripari? O il Milan vince, e si alza la quota per trarne profitto? Roba da campionato Uzbeko non credi?


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> RAI Inda vergognosa



Esatto, scandaloso.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Valeri on fire, visto che dopo c'è la juve



l'inter ha 7 diffidati oggi,è quasi impossibile non squalificare nessuno
noi solo Kessie


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

La var room interista della RAI
Ci provano in tutti i modi a farci passare per ladri


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Cmq pare che ibra abbia detto qualcosa sulla mamma di lukaku


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku é nervoso perché non gli pagano lo stipendio e perché Suning ha abbandonato la squadra.


----------



## markjordan (26 Gennaio 2021)

commentatore rai orriso
fossi da solo andrei col mute


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2021)

La RAI che fa i complimenti all'arbitro per il braccio lungo il corpo su Theo peccato che l'abbia presa col fianco!

Che massa di incapaci!


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

E comunque era palese che il telecronista della RAI giustificasse la reazione di Lukaku con delle offese razziste, anche se non l'ha detto. Questo politicamente corretto è diventata una cosa imbarazzante.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Cmq pare che ibra abbia detto qualcosa sulla mamma di lukaku


Basta che non siano insulti razzisti che portano alla squalifica, poi gli dica quello che vuole.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

io mi gioco ibra espulso prima del 60'


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> io mi gioco ibra espulso prima del 60'



Diventi milionario.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Basta che non siano insulti razzisti che portano alla squalifica, poi gli dica quello che vuole.



Il perbenismo nel trash talking non esiste, si accetta e si porta a casa.
Non c'è razzismo, questo lo vogliono creare loro.


----------



## Bataille (26 Gennaio 2021)

Qualsiasi cosa abbia detto Zlatan, ha ragione.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

prima fa lo spaccone,poi indietreggia 



>


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Cmq pare che ibra abbia detto qualcosa sulla mamma di lukaku



E allora gli concediamo di fare come Zidane con Materazzi che gli aveva fatto commenti sulla sorella?

Ma che siamo nel capetto della periferia degradata?


----------



## kekkopot (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque vi dirò: secondo me Ibra non l'ha fatto per fare il bullo ma per proteggere la squadra e in questo caso Romagnoli.
Della serie: "prima di prendertela con un giocatore della mia squadra devi vedertela con me."
Secondo me non ha sbagliato. Non si fosse messo in mezzo a livello psicologico Romagnoli avrebbe potuto risentirne (anche se è un professionista e non dovrebbe succedere, teoricamente...)


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Cmq pare che ibra abbia detto qualcosa sulla mamma di lukaku



poteva evitarselo ma chiunque abbia giocato a calcio sa che in certi momenti non ragioni e parti con gli insulti.. ma non penso che questo comporti una squalifica no?


----------



## sacchino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> E comunque era palese che il telecronista della RAI giustificasse la reazione di Lukaku con delle offese razziste, anche se non l'ha detto. Questo politicamente corretto è diventata una cosa imbarazzante.



Come se Ibra fosse così scemo da fare un'offesa razzista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

qui ci voleva flamini.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2021)

I giornalisti a gridare a gran voce che Lukaku non avrebbe mai reagito così. Ha reagito già esageratamente al fallo di Romagnoli


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Cmq pare che ibra abbia detto qualcosa sulla mamma di lukaku



Lukaku stile Zequila allora


----------



## kipstar (26 Gennaio 2021)

Okkio alle doppie ammonizioni....


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> I giornalisti a gridare a gran voce che Lukaku non avrebbe mai reagito così. Ha reagito già esageratamente al fallo di Romagnoli



Lukaku non lo hanno mai visto arrabbiato dicevano i maledetti


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo io sono preoccupato per una possibile prova tv per Ibra e qualche giornata di squalifica?


----------



## kekkopot (26 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Lukaku stile Zequila allora


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

ha ripetuto più volte "bullshit" o "piece of shit"
il finale è quello,non si comprende bene l'inizio
non sta nessun razzismo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

lukaku se lo merita, su un normalissimo fallo si è messo a fare il fenomeno, poi impazzisce e si butta contro Ibra. ma di che stiamo parlando. E alla RAI che senza sapere nemmeno quello che è successo partono con "è stata colpa di Ibra, Lukaku non si arrabbia mai". Vomitevole


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque vi dirò: secondo me Ibra non l'ha fatto per fare il bullo ma per proteggere la squadra e in questo caso Romagnoli.
> Della serie: "prima di prendertela con un giocatore della mia squadra devi vedertela con me."
> Secondo me non ha sbagliato. Non si fosse messo in mezzo a livello psicologico Romagnoli avrebbe potuto risentirne (anche se è un professionista e non dovrebbe succedere, teoricamente...)



Concordo, ricordo nel campionato 11/12 in cui schiaffeggiò Aronica per difendere Nocerino e si prese 3 giornate


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

ocio ad hakimi.. io toglierei ibra, leao punta e rebic esterno ad aiutare theo


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Come se Ibra fosse così scemo da fare un'offesa razzista.



Certo gli ha gridato insulti razzisti con Kessie e meite a 2 metri... Credibile


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot sveglia!


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma l'ipotesi dei giornalisti Rai? Dai mia cugina di 9 anni inventa scuse migliori


----------



## Andre96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Chi se la prende con Ibra e difende Lukaku non so cos'abbia visto.
Ibra è intervenuto per difendere due compagni, Romagnoli e Saele (che si è preso un ceffone da Lukaku).
Quindi le scemenze della Rai che fanno sembrare che a Lukaku sia partita la brocca per colpa di Ibra, sono appunto scemenze. Uno calmo dà un ceffone a Saele? Suvvia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tomori ha preso 20m a Lukaku e Romagnoli in 10m...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

una sciagura Meitè


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che minkia fai Meitèèèè !!


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite deve imparare a temporeggiare invece di fare fallo ogni azione dio santo


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

gli sfiora lo scarpino,sviene vidal


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che m.erda vidal che si tira dietro Meitè e lui che ci casca


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

ma che falli fà meitè


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

che l'ha presa a fare ?
era fuori


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Con hakimi ora è un'altra musica, sarà difficile


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mmmm male male


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tata on fire


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

bella parata qua


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiamo il Tata in porta, mica pizza e fichi!


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo il Tata in porta, mica pizza e fichi!



avesse parato così all'esordio con la roma avremmo due punti in più in classifica


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mmmm male male



Mitico! 

Manca la frase della vittoria!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite nuovo Krunic non me azzecca una


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Cmq Romagnoli è stato perfetto su Lukaku il primo tempo, si può dire?



????
Lukaku ha quasi segnato perche Romagnoli in area lo ha fatto tirare nonostante una marcatura in teoria stretta. Ci é voluto un buonissimo riflesso di Tatarusano e fortuna per evitare il gol


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Cmq Romagnoli è stato perfetto su Lukaku il primo tempo, si può dire?


Ha fatto bene, si


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

il ruolo di Meitè qual è ?
non ho capito ancora


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Cmq sta passando in sordina ma io vorrei sottolineare che Leao ha 21 anni!!

Piano piano sta diventando un bel giocatore veramente


----------



## sion (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> ????
> Lukaku ha quasi segnato perche Romagnoli in area lo ha fatto tirare nonostante una marcatura in teoria stretta. Ci é voluto un buonissimo riflesso di Tatarusano e fortuna per evitare il gol


ovviamente l unica azione hai preso, persino alla Rai si sono sbilanciati, ma cmq ok


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

Madonna quanto mi sta sul catso Barella... pare Salazar di Resident Evil 4


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra ha sistemato pure de vrij

mi sembra in forma come quel derby di un decennio fa quando andò a gamba tesa nello stomato di materazzi con un salto da karate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Barella calcia sul collo a Kessié....e si lamenta. Forse il giocatore piu odioso in Serie A insieme a Dybala e Chiesa. Il nuovo Lichtsteiner


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

brozovic doveva essere gia espulso, gli mancava l'ammonizione sul fallo al limite dell'0area dal quale nasce il gol


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Risultato a parte stiamo facendo una partita molto modesta..


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite una roccia


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Togli Meitè subito ti prego


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che vaccata di meite, gran salvataggio di tomori


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

grande Tomori

l'inter però sfonda troppo facilmente ai lati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> ovviamente l unica azione hai preso, persino alla Rai si sono sbilanciati, ma cmq ok



É l'unica si, ma se quella poi risulta in un gol o quasi-gol pesa. Un po come é il caso con Kalulu. Puoi marcare a perfezione per 89' minuti, ma se poi una volta fai la dormita pesante é un problema.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

meitè dorme


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Tomori pare proprio un ottimo acquisto


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite da togliere
Ah ma non abbiamo nessuno... Che palle


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite dorme, Tomori una volpe!


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

A barella gli son rimasti due shampoo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> grande Tomori
> 
> l'inter però sfonda troppo facilmente ai lati



bravissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bravissimo Tomori!

Meite e Dalot sono assolutamente da rispedire al mittente.


----------



## sion (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> É l'unica si, ma se quella poi risulta in un gol o quasi-gol pesa. Un po come é il caso con Kalulu. Puoi marcare a perfezione per 89' minuti, ma se poi una volta fai la dormita pesante é un problema.



Ovviamente mettevo in conto j derby precedenti dove veniva stuprato a ripetizione, Lukaku è cmq forte


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna svegliarsi un po'


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non stiamo più giocando


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

attento Franco che sei diffidato
sei sul taccuino del sicario,non protestare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

questi dell' Inda sempre ad accerchiare l'arbitro. E RAI Inda ha rotto i maroni


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

serve rebic che aiuti theo.. dai mister sveglia


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dai, fuori Ibra e Dalot, dentro Rebic e Calabria con Leao in attacco. Dai pioli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

in mezzo facciamo pietà. con meite e diaz vai poco lontano.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

O ma la Rai ha rotto i maroni


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Saelemakers sta facendo più il centrocampista che l'esterno destro


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Finita la partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rosso ad Ibra...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco lì finita


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

chi ha giocato Ibra espulso prima del 60'?


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Espulso Ibra. Pazzesco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non vedeva l’ora Valeri


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra espulso e lukaku squalificato.Valeri ha fatto il suo.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

ecco il rosso a Ibra

un falletto ridicolo ma non vedeva l'ora


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Eccolo li. Siamo riusciti a rovinarci da soli. Maledetto Ibra un giallo inutile ha preso


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra pollo pollo. Non si può fare un errore così

Si vedeva lontano un miglio che non doveva intervenire


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Pioli dorme??? vuoi fare dei cambi o no?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ingenuo Ibra


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Scontatissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra è un vero *******.


----------



## kipstar (26 Gennaio 2021)

Nemmeno quotata


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra che salta la Juve in coppa non era quotato


----------



## kastoro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ora doppietta dello scimmione manco quotata


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

rosso inesistente, ma scontato. se fai sempre il bullo poi arriva.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non aspettava altro che un fallo di Ibra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA VALERI SEI EPICO. Si sapeva. Indegno!


----------



## kekkopot (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ibra espulso e lukaku squalificato.Valeri ha fatto il suo.



Stranamente...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Così adesso se la perdiamo dopo quella scenata del primo tempo vai come si scateneranno i media


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco....adesso.anche se passiamo il turno con la.juve senza Ibra.....***


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ibra espulso e lukaku squalificato.Valeri ha fatto il suo.



Esatto


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

mha........


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ecco il rosso a Ibra
> 
> un falletto ridicolo ma non vedeva l'ora



il giallo è giusto, il problema è che è stato pollo lui a prendere il primo e a fare anche questo fallo.
perchè?


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo Ibra a fare una boiata e bravo Pioli a tenerlo in campo. Andassero in mona tutti e due.


----------



## Kaw (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bene dai


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Letta da come era partito.. A 40 anni ancora non ha imparato a evitare ste cose..


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Devono fare alzare la 2 coppetta della stagione al maestro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Agghiacciante il secondo giallo dato ad Ibra. Siamo stati pollo, Valeri è sceso in campo con quella idea.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ibra espulso e lukaku squalificato.Valeri ha fatto il suo.



E chi sarà mai l'unica squadra a guadagnarci? Poteva essere una qualunque, e invece...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rosso inesistente, ma scontato. se fai sempre il bullo poi arriva.



No no e no! Il bullo é come sempre il caro signor Valeri. Sempre lui. Una condanna.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma come fai a dare un giallo così? come?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ecco....adesso.anche se passiamo il turno con la.juve senza Ibra.....&#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;*&#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;*&#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;*



Vabbè, mettiamo Manzu


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ibra che salta la Juve in coppa non era quotato



Salterà gli ottavi del prossimo anno sempre se non si ritira


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ecco....adesso.anche se passiamo il turno con la.juve senza Ibra.....&#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;*&#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;*&#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;*



abbiamo Manzukich chi se ne frega.. basta passare


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rendiamoci conto che ci stiamo innervosendo per una partita della coppa del nonno

Maledeta la partita contro il Torino


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissimo giocatore...ma che idiota


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

ora prossimo step nerazzurro è rimontare e poi sfottere Ibra sui social con messaggi "virali" di approvazione di chi non sa come sia un pallone


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2021)

La vittoria di quelli ora è molto probabile con la doppietta di Lukaku


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

ecco, questo è un errore del mister.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Per me colpa di Pioli che non lo ha tolto
Era palese dai


----------



## R41D3N (26 Gennaio 2021)

Falletto e subito giallo...automatico


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

ibra un pirla, lo sai che non vede l'ora questo sicario di Valeri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma voi che parlate di idiozia di Zlatan pensate veramente che Valeri usera lo stessa metro al prossimo fallo di Lukaku?


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Finita dai. È persa. Almeno riposeremo un po' di più


----------



## Kaw (26 Gennaio 2021)

Già non si usciva più, adesso sarà assedio


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ora il cartellino a kessie diffidato no?


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Leao sulla fascia e Rebic in attacco??? Ma cosa fai Pioli?


----------



## R41D3N (26 Gennaio 2021)

Poi esistono i Bentancur o gli stessi Barella con licenza di uccidere impunemente


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me colpa di Pioli che non lo ha tolto
> Era palese dai



Certo, colpa di Pioli.. Ha fatto lui fallo tattico a metacampo... Che poi lo stava appunto x cambiare..


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti a ibrahimovic


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahhaha ci fischia tutto contro, il delirio proprio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Barella rimane SEMPRE a terra tramortito, bah


----------



## kipstar (26 Gennaio 2021)

Okkio


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Continuo a guardarla fino a quando non pareggiano, poi eviterò di rovinarmi la serata.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli veramente ha problemi mentali..


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

I commentatori interisti sfegatati


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rebic prova a fare il bis della semi dell’anno scorso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Va bene dai se la stanchiamo bene, altrimenti amen. Ormai si è fatto espellere, andiamo avanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo, colpa di Pioli.. Ha fatto lui fallo tattico a metacampo... Che poi lo stava appunto x cambiare..



Eh sempre troppo tardi a volte finezze fanno la differenza


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ahahhaha ci fischia tutto contro, il delirio proprio.



Ragazzi, di nuovo, entrate nell'ordine di idee che dopo quello che ha detto Rizzoli non ci fischieranno più nulla a favore e tutto il possibile contro.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonito pure Rebic su chiamata.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

e barella che tira da ogni posizione...ha un'alta opinione di se stesso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pioli veramente ha problemi mentali..



Si è montato la testa


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Occhio ci fa fuori anche rebic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Barella rimane SEMPRE a terra tramortito, bah



Vederlo in dolore comunque mi da sempre un certa soddisfazione. Solo una personaggio talmente indegno poteva essere interista dichiarato.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, di nuovo, entrate nell'ordine di idee che dopo quello che ha detto Rizzoli non ci fischieranno più nulla a favore e tutto il possibile contro.



Cosa ha detto Rizzoli?


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> sì, avrebbe potuto dare un taglio dall'inizio, ma lukaku ha aizzato il tutto per una semplice entrata dura di Romagnoli... non se la deve prendere se un difensore gli fa un'entrata del genere visto che un professionista. ma quello scatta come una molla in quanto avrà le manie di persecuzione, sicuro.



Ecco vedi quali sono i risultati di questi comportamenti? Che adesso siamo in 10


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vediamo se riusciamo a finirla in meno di 10 uomini


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

adesso stanchiamoci bene. anche coi supplementari mi raccomando


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

anche Rebic mi sa che la partita non la finisce.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Valeri una disgrazia, tutto contro, anche i mezzi falli.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Qua non finiamo in 10......


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, di nuovo, entrate nell'ordine di idee che dopo quello che ha detto Rizzoli non ci fischieranno più nulla a favore e tutto il possibile contro.



E Paolo muto.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rotfl adesso pure rebic è a rischio.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

quattro attaccanti per l'inter,Gonde ci crede


----------



## kekkopot (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma voi che parlate di idiozia di Zlatan pensate veramente che Valeri usera lo stessa metro al prossimo fallo di Lukaku?



No perchè è gia diffidato e quindi salterà la Juve. Obiettivo già riuscito


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi quali sono i risultati di questi comportamenti? Che adesso siamo in 10



un vero pollo.

e la purga tutta la squadra adesso


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

Giallo a rebic perché barella è alto un metro e gli sbatte sulla spalla???


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

90% rebic prende il secondo giallo


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

mi sa che pure Rebic non la finisce la partita...


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Da partite come questa si vede che come società il Milan conta zero. Ma zero quello vero. Andiamo a giocare in Francia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eh sempre troppo tardi a volte finezze fanno la differenza



E' stata una finezza anche dell'arbitro però, sapeva anche lui che stava per uscire... e ha sfruttato forse l'unica occasione che aveva per buttarlo fuori.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Troppo nervosi per una partita inutile.. si vede che sono anni fuori da certi palcoscenici


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

grandissima chiusura di Hernandez


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissimo Theo su Hakimi!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto fa schifo Valeri. Uno dei peggiori in giro, come si sapeva gia prima della partita.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si è montato la testa



Concordo. O diciamo: Concordo un po. Pioli non ha ancora capito che vista l'eta di Kjaer e Ibra dovrebbe dosarli meglio e che questa squadra non puo competere in 3 competizioni con i titolari. Ibra e Kjaer dovrebbero giocare solo nel campionato.


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi quali sono i risultati di questi comportamenti? Che adesso siamo in 10



ed infatti ho detto che avrebbe dovuto darci un taglio, il tutto è partito per nulla dal perseguitato che intanto scorazza felicemnte in campo.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

ammonito rebic che si era girato per non colpirlo.. valeri sei un mongolo


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque l'AIA è veramente una cloaca. Sono uno peggio dell'altro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Cosa ha detto Rizzoli?



Se ne é uscito pubblicamente con la critica al VAR e all’arbitro di Milan-Torino perché ha dato il rigore per fallo di Belotti su Diaz.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

ora danno il rigore al var


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

vabbe ora glielo da


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dai dagli il rigore maledetto


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che rigore vogliono ancora. Tutta la partita a frignare


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Barella si deve rompere tutto, a destra e a sinistra. Lo odio.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Perdere un derby che non doveva contare nulla perché il leader prima provoca e poi si fa cacciare è distruttivo per tutto il proseguo della stagione. Ora da rigore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

É rigore


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

buttata la palla fuori per far vedere il var ahahaha


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se ne é uscito pubblicamente con la critica al VAR e all’arbitro di Milan-Torino perché ha dato il rigore per fallo di Belotti su Diaz.


Mio dio, fortuna che non ho visto...


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè netto missà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non l'ha toccato e quelli dalla rai dicono che l'ha preso


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che scemo Niang


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Eccalla


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Deve uscire Meité ed entrare Calabria


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ingenuo ....
Ma barella si è buttato


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore dai


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Viva la capra di Leao!


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Va bene così la perdiamo prima del 90' spero


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

è stato quello dell'inter a prenderlo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non l'ha toccato, stava già andando giù


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Come al solito le partita Ibra le fa e le distrugge. Mamma mia. Lasciarci in 10


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non l'ha toccato. Non è rigore.

Finita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore nettissimo. Follia di Leao, vera e propria follia


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi in campo dei **********. Il fallo da espulsione e questo sono stupidissimi ed evitabilissimi


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

finita va... Ibra arma a doppio taglio


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

e Gonde accontentato al var dopo il parma,bravo piagnone


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Campioneeee


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Guarda che culo questo.
Comunque mi sa che non lo ha neanche toccato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Missà che è finita qua. Non segneremo mai


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Risparmiamo le forze e pensiamo al Bologna


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

finita dai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma dai, si è lasciato cadere di netto


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

figuriamoci se il culo non lo accompagna traversa goal


----------



## kastoro (26 Gennaio 2021)

E uno,adesso ci fa il secondo nel giro di 180 secondi


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meglio così dai


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Inter vergognosa.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mi chiedo se fosse proprio il caso di mettere questa formazione in un derby utile solo per essere poi buttati fuori al turno successivo dalla combo gobbi+arbitri. Mah...


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Continuo a guardarla fino a quando non pareggiano, poi eviterò di rovinarmi la serata.



Come detto, vado a fare altro. Gli altri che due poi me li vedo domani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2021)

Scemenza di Leao a prescindere, però il tocco non è chiaro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

"a mezza altezza"

ma in RAI uno non invalido è proibito?


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo di perdere nei 90 minuti


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che vadano loro ad affrontare la Juve dai, tanto sono stati patetici anche questa sera

Intanto abbiamo fatto carburare Tomori


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Valeri per il 2 anno consecutivo ci ha buttato fuori Ibra che avrebbe dovuto incontrare la Juve.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che ce l'abbiamo messa tutta per perderla oggi. Incredibile


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dalot,ma come fai a non vedere la linea e stare in fuorigioco ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma come? Non abbiamo tutti i favori dell’arbitro?

Nelle ultime 3 partite 2 espulsioni contro e 2 rigori contro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Iniziamo a ragionare su cosa ci sta succedendo perché anche stasera gol a parte zero tiri in porta


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque Pioli capra ancora una volta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inter vergognosa.



Ancora non ho capito come sia possibile che quelli buttano fuori la palla per forzare un intervento VAR e non venga ammonito il giocatore che la butta fuori.



David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se fosse proprio il caso di mettere questa formazione in un derby utile solo per essere poi buttati fuori al turno successivo dalla combo gobbi+arbitri. Mah...



Infatti in tanti abbiamo detto che sia una partita da lasciar perdere. Invece Pioli ha voluta fare il fenomeno. Risultato? Kjaer infortunato.


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2021)

Da evitare i supplementari, speriamo sveglino con il secondo


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma come? Non abbiamo tutti i favori dell’arbitro?
> 
> Nelle ultime 3 partite 2 espulsioni contro e 2 rigori contro...



Eh be l'avevano detto no?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rotto Valeri


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Valeri stiratoooooo


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Finita la missione di Valeri, ora sotto l'altro.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Finalmente una gioia! Rotto Valeri!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

ammazzati valeri


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2021)

S'è fatto male xD


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Si è stirato Valeri. Non poteva succedere 20 minuti fa? Ahah


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Si sapeva, cercavano il rigore a ogni contatto.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Godo melmaccia


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

valeri s'è stirato.. godo


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

ha sentito gli insulti e gli auguri dei tifosi,gli è venuto freddo al muscolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2021)

Si è stirato il maiale. Non poteva stirarsi prima?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Valeri per il 2 anno consecutivo ci ha buttato fuori Ibra che avrebbe dovuto incontrare la Juve.



Tutto casuale. Normalissimi che fischia lo stesso arbitro che ci ha gia fischiato nella partita precedente.

Ah, come? Normalmente non succede? Che strano!


----------



## kastoro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che ciabattata che ha tirato sul rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Iniziamo a ragionare su cosa ci sta succedendo perché anche stasera gol a parte zero tiri in porta



Beh senza Bennacer Tonali Calhanoglu non ci arrivi mai dall'altra parte


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

e ora nuovo arbitro nuovo rigore no ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Il rigore comunque non era proprio solare. Barella era già stato "saltato" da Leao


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque Pioli capra ancora una volta.



E pioli cosa c'entra?? Doveva togliere Ibra secondo te?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> valeri s'è stirato.. godo



Per godere a Valeri dovrebbe succere qualcosa di molto peggio di un semplice stiramente. E mi fermo.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Entra il sicario di riserva.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Esultanza come ad un gol....spero stia fuori mesi.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2021)

Per come stiamo giocando è più probabile che siano loro a segnare e vincere che il contrario


----------



## Walker (26 Gennaio 2021)

kastoro ha scritto:


> Che ciabattata che ha tirato sul rigore


I fenomeni della Rai dicono rigore esemplare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2021)

La Rai, "va fuori dopo direzione puntuale."


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il rigore comunque non era proprio solare. Barella era già stato "saltato" da Leao



Il rigore non c'era e basta. Non lo tocca proprio che è già caduto, si vede nei replay, poi a velocità normale sembra netto per la dinamica


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

brozvic doveva essere già espulso.. sul fallo a limite dell'area dal quale nasce il nostro goal non è stato ammonito, mentre kjaer per lo stesso fallo si


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo facendo un piacere alla Juve.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E pioli cosa c'entra?? Doveva togliere Ibra secondo te?



Lo capiva chiunque che Valeri avrebbe fatto di tutto per cacciare Ibra...in ottica Juve


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi, come si faceva a non dare rigore dai


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E pioli cosa c'entra?? Doveva togliere Ibra secondo te?



Alla fine del 1 tempo. Il 2 cartellino con Valeri in campo non era neanche quotato. Fai riposare Ibra e metti Leao al centro per le ripartenze.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Uno già ammonito non deve fare un entrata entrata del genere, totalmente inutile.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che delusione Ibrahimovic. 
A 40 anni comportarsi in questo modo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Se dobbiamo uscire però evitiamoci i supplementari grazie


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

A Valeri auguro lo strappo appena prova a camminare.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dai ragazzi, ci siamo fatti due autogol noi. Arbitro o non arbitro. Stupidi Ibra e Leao


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

in 11 vs 11 sembrava che non ci avrebbero segnato neanche in 360 minuti


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo uscire però evitiamoci i supplementari grazie



Tranquillo un altro rigore all’Inter arriva prima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo un piacere alla Juve.



ma si sapeva. 

partita tristissima proprio. 

siamo degli asini patentati.


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ai supplementari in 10 sarebbe una sciagura


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

sto chiffi 3 ore per entrare, e muoviti


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

chi è ? il sosia di lapo elkan ?


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bravo Pioli che mette Krunic, la vuole perdere senza supplementari.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Gennaio 2021)

Più guardo il fallo meno mi pare espulsione, si è pure fermato. I soliti sicari ladri.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ho tolto l'audio per non sentire questi mentecatti della RAI. Chi è il nuovo killer?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

valeri che dire..Spiaze


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in 11 vs 11 sembrava che non ci avrebbero segnato neanche in 360 minuti



Noi non abbiamo mai più tirato pensa te


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Stagione molto positiva?Valeri?ma che si fumano in Rai?


----------



## mil77 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il rigore non c'era e basta. Non lo tocca proprio che è già caduto, si vede nei replay, poi a velocità normale sembra netto per la dinamica



Dai l'ha preso in pieno sul piede destro


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ha troppo una faccia di melma sto valeri.

È dai tempi di tagliavento che non sopporto così un arbitro.


----------



## Konrad (26 Gennaio 2021)

Il rigore non c'era...a parte inversa sono certo che non lo avrebbe fischiato a nostro favore...è evidente che tra il piede di Leao e quello di Barella c'è "luce". L'interista non è stato toccato, PUNTO. Il resto sono chiacchiere, perchè non c'è nemmeno danno procurato, visto che sarebbe potuto restare in piedi con il controllo della palla


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

Arbitra Lapo Elkann


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo mai più tirato pensa te



sarebbe finita 0-1 infatti per me


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai l'ha preso in pieno sul piede destro



Nono, anche secondo me... Se guardi bene in realtà salta un pochino primo, non lo tocca proprio. Prova a fare un fermo immagine e vedi.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

aspetta a mettere krunic.. mancano 20 minuti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Cartellino a Lukaku.... no....


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Nemmeno un corner stasera. Proprio fuori partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ho tolto l'audio per non sentire questi mentecatti della RAI. Chi è il nuovo killer?



Chiffi.

Un arbitro abbastanza strano che prende anche decisioni strane, ma proprio nel senso 'certo che ha coraggio a prendere questa decisione'. Puo andare bene, puo andare male. Lui una certa linea la ha.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

bravo Tata,senza paura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Due falli di Lukau. Giusto per nominarlo.


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rebic mi sa che è stata solo una meteora


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

era in fuorigioco marisa laurato eh


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grande partita di Tatarusanu comunque


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non vedo nemmeno una minima possibilità di vincere questa partita. Proprio zero.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Apposto... si è rotto pure Kessie.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco rotto Kessie


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kessie si é fatto male per dover difendere con quelle cavolomdi braccia dietro alla schiena


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli la vuole perdere almeno.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kessie potrebbe uscire,vai di giallo chiffiii


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

che strazio


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fa Rebic


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia che pena Rebic


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rebic mi sa che è stata solo una meteora



In questa stagione non gliene va bene una. Gomito lussato, covid, e poi con Ibra assente spesso impiegato come prima punta dove proprio non riesce a combinare niente.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rebic/Leao attacco da sogno: presenza mentale unica, sempre sul pezzo.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rebic le spreca tutte madonna perooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pioli la vuole perdere almeno.



Fa bene ma doveva evitare di schierare Kjaer e Ibra dall'inizio.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rebic non ne sta azzeccando una...


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

saelekaers morto,avesse fatto un'azione sulla fascia...


----------



## kipstar (26 Gennaio 2021)

A me sembra che fisicamente siamo calati rispetto un po' di tempo fa


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente oggi Dracula le para tutte...
Fosse una partita di campionato invece...


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

bravo casti,da andare in porta la ripassi al portiere neanche fosse beach soccer


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tiene in campo Kessié?! Ma che é sta roba?! Ma che sono sti cambi?!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahah castilcoso primo pallone già in controtempo rispetto alla palla


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Entra Castillejo e spreca subito il contropiede. Che inutile


----------



## Milanoide (26 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo Susizzato.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Questa maledetta Coppa Italia.. supplementari e poi a Pologna a fare una partita oscena. Mi raccomando


----------



## Kaw (26 Gennaio 2021)

Partita davvero indegna comunque


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

i soliti 5 minuti di eriksen
trattato come sossio aruta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Per me andremo pure ai supplementari per perderla ugualmente e far rompere altra gente


----------



## Garrincha (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande partita di Tatarusanu comunque



È il giocatore più impegnato, viene messo in risalto. 

Un tiro in porta in partita è un segnale grave


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hauge no oggi ?


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle un derby buttato così


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma meite è dentro ancora ? Un ectoplasma


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè ma che aspettiamo a perderla? Dobbiamo spendere altre energie e rischiare infortuni per 30 minuti per perderla comunque?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa maledetta Coppa Italia.. supplementari e poi a Pologna a fare una partita oscena. Mi raccomando



Almeno Ibra non si è stancato


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Castillegno non si riesce proprio a sbolognare?


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma che aspettiamo a perderla? Dobbiamo spendere altre energie e rischiare infortuni per 30 minuti per perderla comunque?



Tata oggi potrebbe vincerla ai rigori


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa maledetta Coppa Italia.. supplementari e poi a Pologna a fare una partita oscena. Mi raccomando



Figurati i giornali domani ci distruggeranno


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

ma vaffa Tata fallo segnare


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Almeno Ibra non si è stancato



La mia sensazione è che Ibra si prenderà qualche giorno di squalifica.. vediamo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kessie voleva evitare i supplementari


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa maledetta Coppa Italia.. supplementari e poi a Pologna a fare una partita oscena. Mi raccomando



non la vinciamo neanche morti.
ci stiamo suicidando per arroganza.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite lancia il contropiede dell'Inter. "Ci stupirà".


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

A noi non fischia niente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione è che Ibra si prenderà qualche giorno di squalifica.. vediamo




E che c'entra, mica la squalifica vale per il campionato


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tataaaaaaaa


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Madonna Tata questa sera.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione è che Ibra si prenderà qualche giorno di squalifica.. vediamo



per cosa ?
doppio giallo
arbitro ha visto tutto,che prova tv ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

2 miracoli..


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

10 minuti di recupero, e poi eventuali supplementari


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tataaaa!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

licenziamo donnarumma, dracula è meglio.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2021)

se proprio dobbiamo perdere sarebbe meglo perderla prima dei supplementari e non se ne parla piu


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione è che Ibra si prenderà qualche giorno di squalifica.. vediamo



Squalifica che sconterebbe in coppa Italia comunque


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente oggi Dracula le para tutte...
> Fosse una partita di campionato invece...


Eccolo! Ancora una paratona.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

10 milioni a Tata


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto godrei se riuscissimo a segnare in contropiede all'ultimo minuto. Mamma mia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tatarusano nella partita piu inutile e dannoso del anno si scopre fenomeno


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

vabbè manca poco al gol dell'inter qui non facciamo più una azione...


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dove va Rebic


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Saremo anche 1 in meno, ma almeno qualcosa si potrebbe creare invece che stare in area per tutto il tempo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

che strazio


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Ante perché non guarda mai la palla quando parte!??!?!?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma rebic che diamine fa?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Squalifica che sconterebbe in coppa Italia comunque



Beh non lo sappiamo qua se sbuca il razzismo.. secondo me c'è molto rischio


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tutti vogliono prendere goal eccetto Tata


----------



## Victorss (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dracula come yashin stasera


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

bravo nonno kolarov,bel tuffo su Ibra


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia rebic


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2021)

sembra il milan di inzaghi...tutti nella nostra area e diego lopez che le parava tutte


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh non lo sappiamo qua se sbuca il razzismo.. secondo me c'è molto rischio



Rizzoli già al lavoro...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Statistiche impietose sui tiri totali, in porta e i corner...


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2021)

Avvisate Dracula che è meglio uscire al 90mo


----------



## markjordan (26 Gennaio 2021)

ma tata la smette di prendere tutto ?


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avvisate Dracula che è meglio uscire al 90mo



Poi non gioca mai più.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh non lo sappiamo qua se sbuca il razzismo.. secondo me c'è molto rischio



Sarebbero capace di far doppiare il labiale di ibra a qualche esterno per fargli uscire roba razzista


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kessie giganteggia


----------



## markjordan (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh non lo sappiamo qua se sbuca il razzismo.. secondo me c'è molto rischio


sicuri non sia un vantaggio ?


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli e i ragazzi arroganti, si rovinano con le proprie mani


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Castillegno l'inutilità fatta giocatore


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo corre sui chiodi.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

castillejo che non sa controllare un pallone


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite non c'è più oramai.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che disgrazia questo Meitè, mamma mia


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite è qualcosa di abominevole


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto è capra Meite?


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

non ci credo,pallone nostro e lo perde per poi fare fallo quasi da limite

ci manca prendere goal da uno già venduto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite........


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite e rebic partita da 2


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dal punto di vista mentale c'è una piccola involuzione.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo segnino ora.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Con Meitè cmq è una roba da Serie B. Possibile che un prestito con qualcuno di più decente non ci fosse? Mamma mia agghiacciante


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ora ci segna eriksen


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

A centrocampo abbiamo Krunic, Meite e Kessié.

Voi notate un intervento o un azione degno di un giocatore che non si chiama Franck Kessié? Sembra di giocare da solo


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bon, gol di Eriksen e finita. Almeno non si va ai supplementari


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

ma che cesso a pedali è Meité?


----------



## kipstar (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite molto male


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista mentale c'è una piccola involuzione.



Bah, fino al rosso eravamo in controllo secondo me


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

ora fa gol Erizen XDDD


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

fortuna che è entrato sto morto di sonno


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Si sapeva eh


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè, scontato il gol di sto cesso


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Eccolo li. Meno male.


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che l’Inter è proprio scarsa


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ottimo, ora si riposino.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

incredibile

che degrado


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Rebic comunque davvero imbarazzante, speriamo che debba riprendere solo il ritmo partita perché altrimenti c'è da piangere


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

bene.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meglio così


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bene dai,non abbiano fatto mezza azione nel 2 tempo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bene dai


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meglio così guardate. Testa al Bologna


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

Figurati se non segnava sto desaparecido.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Con Meitè cmq è una roba da Serie B. Possibile che un prestito con qualcuno di più decente non ci fosse? Mamma mia agghiacciante



Una capra. Veramente ignorante. In questa partita ha gia commesso 2-3 falli al limite del area senza alcun motivo, proprio falli di disattenzion e poco lucidita. Proprio orrendo.


Da rispedire al Torino senze se e senza ma


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Eccallà, grazie. Cessazzo di un Meite.


----------



## kastoro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bene dai e questa ce la siamo levati dalle palle


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque non vinciamo più uno scontro diretto...


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

chiamato meglio cosi... ora testa al 4 posto!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hanno detto a Dracula di rimanere fermo


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2021)

bello ma non perfetto..non era proprio nel sette


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vi prego qualcuno ora spacchi la tibia a Lukaku.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che nervoso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ringraziamo Meite per un fallo da vero e proprio giocatore da Serie B.


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non bisognava dare Meite a Pioli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Per la gioia dei milanisti..... segna Eriksen.

Che incavolatura!!

Ma .....


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

ma che arbitraggio è? ma dai non puoi fischiare tutto a loro


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meite fa solo danni.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meglio cosi. Inutile farci anche i supplementari con zero chance di fare un'altro gol


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lo chiamano specialista.... E non gioca mai


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ringraziamo Ibra che fa il fenomeno e Pioli che non lo cambia


----------



## Kayl (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ogni volta che facciamo un fallo idiota prendiamo gol. Prevedibilissimo.


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2021)

Era ora!


----------



## 6milan (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque non vinciamo più uno scontro diretto...



il problema è che nn le giochiamo proprio


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zitto Paolo mi raccomando.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi meglio per noi. Che gobbi e interisti si ammazzino nella doppia sfida.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> chiamato meglio cosi... ora testa al 4 posto!!!



Ma che cavolo dite...
Contenti di perdere....

Perdenti dentro !


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2021)

a loro hanno fischiato ogni cavolo di contatto, a noi manco uno. ma come si fa?


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Bon, gol di Eriksen e finita. Almeno non si va ai supplementari



Scontato


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Perfetta.. Ma poteva metterla solo lì.. Cmq partita oscena e sconfitta meritata.. Occhio perché stiamo prendendo un trend pessimo, non mi piace per niente l'atteggiamento che vedo..


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbe dai.... Cmq oggi rosso + rigore contro.

Poi vabbe pioli ci ha messo del suo. Krunic doveva entrare al posto di meite non di Leao.

Rebic doveva metterlo a sinistra e Leao punta, non capisco perché si ostina A fare il contrario.


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Se c'era Valeri buttava fuori Hakimi, sicuro.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andate a scornarvi coi ladri senza Lukaku e un Orsato contro. Fatti vostri.
Quanto a noi, è ora di darsi una svegliata, giocatori, allenatore e società.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

squalificato anche hakimi !

juve in finale


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Hakimi salta la Juve


----------



## Ambrole (26 Gennaio 2021)

A tonali per questo Fallo lo.avrebbero.lasciato fuori due stagioni


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo dite...
> Contenti di perdere....
> 
> Perdenti dentro !



Si e poi però non lamentiamoci se finisce come nel 2012 con giocatori rotti ed El nel momento clou della stagione. Poi capisco se davanti avessimo una squadra soft, ma giocare due partite contro la Rube ti porta via tante energie. Tanto ruberabbero lo stesso come sempre
Dobbiamo arrivare in CL quest'anno


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Meglio così, sprecare energie inutilmente per un'altra mezz'ora sarebbe stato deleterio. Concentriamoci sul campionato che è l'unica competizione in cui possiamo sperare di arrivare tra i primi quattro posti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

E anche oggi rigore contro ed espulsione.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2021)

oh finito sto schifo

mi limito a dire Tata voto 10
e bene anche i centrali


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2021)

Guardatelo come esulta il budrillone ahaha


----------



## diavolo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Regalata


----------



## sharp (26 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque non vinciamo più uno scontro diretto...



Ultimamente stiamo giocando proprio male. Anzi non giochiamo per nulla, ci limitiamo a correre dietro agli avversari.


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ringraziamo Eriksen, andare ai supplementari in questo scempio sarebbe stata una sofferenza, rischiando altri infortuni.
Che dire, prestazione PREOCCUPANTE, qui misà che qualcuno si è montato la testa. Pensare al 4° posto e tornare a pedalare dovrà essere l'unico obiettivo da qui a fine stagione.


----------



## kastoro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Fatto sta che nelle ultime 2 partite abbiamo fatto forse 2 tiri in porta, stasera nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato di prendere gol tutti nella nostra meta xampo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non ci arriviamo quarti.
Non ci faranno arrivare. 
E noi li agevoliamo pure.


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Gennaio 2021)

dai, oggi anche la juve ha avuto un infortunato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Bene così

Buon primo tempo, ma una volta espulso Ibra siamo usciti dalla campo, i supplementari sarebbero stati un'inutile tortura.

Ora testa al Bologna


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dobbiamo riprenderci fisicamente ma soprattutto mentalmente


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2021)

in 11 avremmo vinto 100%

ora dobbiamo stare a sentire gli sfottò a Ibra da questi altri nerazzurri


----------



## Tobi (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vedremo con il ritorno di Chala, Bennacer e si spera Kjaer il derby di campionato lo portiamo a casa noi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

comunque commentatori RAI vergognosi


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ci arriviamo quarti.
> Non ci faranno arrivare.
> E noi li agevoliamo pure.



E siamo in silenzio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo dite...
> Contenti di perdere....
> 
> Perdenti dentro !



Si ma infatti.. Unici tifosi che sperano di perdere.. Ma poi ci si lamenta di cosa?? Se la mentalità è questa...occhio perché se pensiamo che giocando così vinciamo qualcosa siamo fuori.. Co sto atteggiamento manco 4°


----------



## Milanoide (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque, considerato il divario di panchina siamo ancora vivi.
Hanno segnato solo su calcio piazzato


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2021)

Attendo fiducioso le veementi proteste di Maldini e del vate del calcio progressista Aivan. 
Gonde vi ha insegnato come si tratta con questi luridi. Si urla e si protesta, altro che signorilità.
Per la stagione meglio così, però col Bologna non sono ammesse distrazioni.


----------



## markjordan (26 Gennaio 2021)

partita ottima
ibra squalifica o meno non rifara' la ...zzata
pioli idem , avra' capito chi non far giocare
il tutto perdendo una partita inutile


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo giochiamo senza centrocampo e basta trovare qualsiasi squadra che gioca un minimo a calcio per prenderle di brutto. Forse con Ibra in campo la portavamo a casa, oppure si andava ai supplementari. Bisogna solo pregare che Bennacer e Calhanoglu tornino al più presto!

Il modo poi con cui abbiamo regalato la punizione, poi tirata da Eriksen è roba da horror. Dio mio...


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti alle melme. Adesso se vinceranno sta coppetta almeno forse potranno pagare qualche stipendio con il premio in denaro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Occhio col Bologna, secondo me appena un rossoblù inciampa a centrocampo c'è il rischio che diano rigore contro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2021)

Grazie Eriksen, altri 30 minuti in 10 sarebbero stati dannosissimi.
Speriamo che a Valeri si sia staccato il muscolo dal tendine.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dio ci ha dato e Dio ci ha tolto oggi. 

Comunque non so perchè siete così contenti di uscire dalla Coppa, non vi capisco. Soprattutto con l'Inter


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sono contento fuori dalle pal.. questa coppa senza storia.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pensavo che a 40 anni Ibra fosse maturato, invece cade sempre in queste ingenuità.
Dell'eliminazione mi importa poco. Speriamo non comporti un ulteriore contraccolpo psicologico, dopo quello causato dalla sconfitta di sabato.
Anche se siamo rimasti in partita, anche se 11 vs 11 forse avremmo vinto, ho visto un brutto Milan. Alcuni singoli in particolare continuano a deludere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che schifo. Siamo una barzelletta


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ibra ste ******* a 40 anni anche no grazie partita buttata nel cesso


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera contenti interisti e milanisti che speravano nell'eliminazione.
Dopo il tifoso evoluto e il tifoso commercialista abbiamo pure il tifoso che dosa le forze e sceglie gli obiettivi. 
Siamo fantastici.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non posso nemmeno gioire del fatto che Juve e Inter si stancheranno.. perchè sono fuori Lukaku e Hakimi.

Cmq complimenti a Valeri, un fallo in tutta la partita di Ibra, a centrocampo peraltro... e giallo!!
Ora dite che era netto, che Zlatan ha sbagliato... un fallo in '58 minuti. Bravo Valeri!
E complimenti ancora quando ripartiamo in contropiede, stendono Leao (Brozovic?), vantaggio... e niente giallo!! ahahah

Malissimo Pioli, che ha schierato Kjaer e e non ha sostituito Ibra al '45.
Malssimo Rebic, che non ha ancora iniziato la stagione e sbaglia tutto. Tutto.

Questa squadra è prima in classifica, ma ha una sfortuna tremenda.
Bene il gol di Eriksen, così magari lo fanno giocare.


----------



## Kaw (26 Gennaio 2021)

Partita tossica, era meglio proprio evitarla a prescindere.
Ora col Bologna non importa in che modo, non importa quanti santi dobbiamo tirare giù ma dobbiamo assolutamente fare i 3 punti, è l'unica cosa che conta


----------



## UDG (26 Gennaio 2021)

Perché è una competizione inutile che porta via energia e infortuna i giocatori, vedi kjaer


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti.. Unici tifosi che sperano di perdere.. Ma poi ci si lamenta di cosa?? Se la mentalità è questa...occhio perché se pensiamo che giocando così vinciamo qualcosa siamo fuori.. Co sto atteggiamento manco 4°



Ma chissenefrega della coppa Italia ragazzi. Sono tre partite in croce, una competizione senza nessuno filo logico, tutte partite secche e, a caso, la semifinale andata e ritorno. Io avrei preferito perdere ai rigori con il Torino. Testa all’unico cosa che conta, il Bologna


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Troppi fattori contro, meglio finirla qui

Non abbiamo le riserve giuste, non abbiamo la testa (al momento), non abbiamo i titolari che ci servono, abbiamo contro gli arbitraggi mentre l'Inter li ha ben a favore, in più eravamo in 10 e la prossima doppia sfida era con la Juve, avendo anche l'EL. Meglio finirla qui e non giocare troppo con il fuoco, bisogna far calmare le acque battendo il Bologna intanto e poi si vede


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Partita veramente scomoda. Penso che l'unico risultato positivo sarebbe una vittoria secca per 3-4 a 0, perché quantomeno darebbe tanto entusiasmo e bastonerebbe l'Inter. Altrimenti una sconfitta ai rigori dopo 120 minuti di zero a zero.
> 
> Tutto il resto sarebbe pessimo. Già una vittoria di misura dopo 90 minuti di battaglia rischierebbe di essere una vittoria di Pirro considerando che poi ti obbliga a giocare altre due partite coi gobbi. Una sconfitta poi, soprattutto se pesante, rischierebbe di scatenare uno psicodramma.


Eccoci qua purtroppo. 

Questi sono i risultati quando ascolti i piccoli generali Pirro. Quelli che vogliono vincere sempre, convinti che abbiamo la rosa del Milan di Ancelotti... 

Perso Kjaer, shit storm su Ibra e psicodramma in arrivo. Ottimo. 

Mi raccomando eh, anche in EL tutti i titolari e col coltello tra i denti eh?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo dite...
> Contenti di perdere....
> 
> Perdenti dentro !



Ok però
- è l'inutile coppa Italia
- il nostro unico, totale, fondamentale obiettivo è la Champions
- eravamo in 10 e completamente fuori dal gioco
- dopo 10 minuti di recupero ci sarebbero stati altri 30' di supplementari
- avremmo giocato due partite di semifinale contro la Juve in mezzo a campionato ed Europa League
- sabato col Bologna è fondamentale

Era meglio prendere stasera che sabato


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Comunque, considerato il divario di panchina siamo ancora vivi.
> Hanno segnato solo su calcio piazzato


La cosa positiva di stasera è che la Inter mi ha fatto proprio pena


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Gennaio 2021)

La sconfitta brucia, specialmente perché condizionata fortemente da un'espulsione generosissima da parte dell'arbitro e un atteggiamento stupido (e non è la prima volta) da parte dello spaccone Ibrahimovic. 

Io aspetto la partita col Bologna, ma se le prestazioni continueranno a essere queste, con poche idee di gioco, errori tecnici incomprensibili e poco coraggio e determinazione, inizio a preoccuparmi anche io. Perché è proprio questo che preoccupa di più.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Quando si fa mercato, quantomeno per una squadra in lotta per traguardi importanti, bisogna cercare elementi che ti facciano fare il salto di qualità. Prendere così tanto per è palesemente controproducente. Inutile fare nomi. Uno è un bidone conclamato, un altro è palesemente a fine carriera. Speriamo nel centrale.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2021)

Non sono felice di essere uscito, ma devo dire che non sono nemmeno arrabbiato.

Sta Coppa Italia senza manco i tifosi allo stadio vale zero come emozioni.

Peccato solo per Kjaer, ma si sapeva fosse un rottame fisicamente, mi aveva già stupito la sua durata fino a 1 mese fa.

Non doveva giocare.
Meitè fa schifo. Davvero una piaga umana


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Eccoci qua purtroppo.
> 
> Questi sono i risultati quando ascolti i piccoli generali Pirro. Quelli che vogliono vincere sempre, convinti che abbiamo la rosa del Milan di Ancelotti...
> 
> ...



ma siamo proprio un branco di capre. ci stiamo suicidando da 2 settimane a questa parte partendo da un mercato gallianesco e presuntuoso e proseguendo con formazioni presuntuose ed atteggiamenti presuntuosi.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Perché è una competizione inutile che porta via energia e infortuna i giocatori, vedi kjaer



Quando il Milan Ancelottiano (escluso 2003) mandava la terza squadra in Coppa Italia, nessuno diceva nulla anzi "Pensiamo alla Champions va".

Ora invece si è perdenti mah.

Nel 2012 Allegri venne criticato che nell'andata contro la Rube si presentò con parecchi panchinari, al ritorno, al gobbo stadium mise i titolari eravamo nel periodo clou della stagione con un quarto di finale di CL. Thiago Silva si spacco in quella partita.. altri giocatori erano già infortunati. Facemmo una partita oscena al Camp Nou


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Eccoci qua purtroppo.
> 
> Questi sono i risultati quando ascolti i piccoli generali Pirro. Quelli che vogliono vincere sempre, convinti che abbiamo la rosa del Milan di Ancelotti...
> 
> ...



Psicodramma del tifoso che vedrebbe tutto nero anche dopo 10 vittorie consecutive. A Bologna faranno la partita che devono fare.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando il Milan Ancelottiano (escluso 2003) mandava la terza squadra in Coppa Italia, nessuno diceva nulla anzi "Pensiamo alla Champions va".
> 
> Ora invece si è perdenti mah.
> 
> Nel 2012 Allegri venne criticato che nell'andata contro la Rube si presentò con parecchi panchinari, al ritorno, al gobbo stadium mise i titolari eravamo nel periodo clou della stagione con un quarto di finale di CL. Thiago Silva si spacco in quella partita.. altri giocatori erano già infortunati. Facemmo una partita oscena al Camp Nou



Ma pure nel 2003 quando l'abbiamo vinta abbiamo giocato solo con le riserve


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si e poi però non lamentiamoci se finisce come nel 2012 con giocatori rotti ed El nel momento clou della stagione. Poi capisco se davanti avessimo una squadra soft, ma giocare due partite contro la Rube ti porta via tante energie. Tanto ruberabbero lo stesso come sempre
> Dobbiamo arrivare in CL quest'anno



Me ne frego della CL! Io voglio vincere la partita che giochiamo oggi!
Si vince vincendole tutte.

Io questo approccio da “perdiamo questa” cosí arriviamo quarti non lo concepisco.

Se poi arriviamo sesti non sorprendetevi !


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

Prendersela con l'arbitraggio oggi è da perdenti. Ci hanno massacrato, dopo l'espulsione una squadra forte reagisce e crea almeno qualche palla gol, noi sembravamo l'Ancona del 2003-2004. Tutti dietro la linea della palla a sperare di portala al 120esimo. La squadra oggi ha fatto un passo indietro preoccupante, e se ci mettiamo la batosta contro l'Atalanta son due consecutive. Sento tanti proclami in giro, si parla nelle interviste come se si fosse campioni o veterani con anni di successo alle spalle, PESSIMO atteggiamento. Occhio che se non si inverte subito la rotta si rischia il quarto posto.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma pure nel 2003 quando l'abbiamo vinta abbiamo giocato solo con le riserve



Si infatti erano gli anni dove tutte le big facevano a gara per farsi elimare il prima possibile. 

Giustamente noi negli ultimi anni non abbiamo vinto una cippa e la coppa del nonno è diventata improvvisamente un obiettivo visto che era l'unico obiettivo possibile. Quando per anni snobbavamo questa competizione..

Quest'anno abbiamo due obiettivi importanti. Arrivare in CL e fare bella figura in EL.


----------



## Konrad (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sti cavoli il derby di coppetta...Ibra asino stasera...rigore regalato...ma tanto saremmo stati killerati con la Juve alla prossima.
Ci risparmiamo una partita in un mese già intasato e vediamo di concentrarci sulle prossime 3 gare fondamentali...9 PUNTI...9 PUNTI.

Vediamo se i "più forti" (cit. Barella) ne fanno altrettanti


----------



## RickyKaka22 (26 Gennaio 2021)

"Se non siete capaci di farlo non lo fate"...con chi parlava pioli prima che cominciasse l'intervista su rai1?


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo dite...
> Contenti di perdere....
> 
> Perdenti dentro !



sarebbe stato solo un danno per il campionato fare 2 supplementari in 10... io voglio lo scudetto


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Gennaio 2021)

Di uscire dalla coppa italia mi importa zero, quest'anno l'unico focus deve essere il rientrare in zona champions dopo un decennio.
La ciliegina sarebbe l'avanzare il più possibile in europa league.

Mi dispiace solo che pioli abbia fatto giocare kjaer invece che tomori, come si è visto Tomori è pronto e Kjaer DOVEVA non esser rischiato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ok però
> - è l'inutile coppa Italia
> - il nostro unico, totale, fondamentale obiettivo è la Champions
> - eravamo in 10 e completamente fuori dal gioco
> ...



Ma chissenefrega del Bologna!

Ma guarda se dobbiamo tifare per uscire in un torneo a 3 partite dalla vittoria e contro l’Inter per “concentrarsi sulla trasferta di Bologna”....

Ma se dobbiamo fare ste pugnette che ci andiamo a fare 8n champions?

Poi l’anno prossimo, chiederete di schierare la primavera in CL per preservare la squadra per la fondamentale trasferta di Empoli, tanto in Champions lontano non andiamo?


----------



## David Drills (26 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Prendersela con l'arbitraggio oggi è da perdenti. Ci hanno massacrato, dopo l'espulsione una squadra forte reagisce e crea almeno qualche palla gol, noi sembravamo l'Ancona del 2003-2004. Tutti dietro la linea della palla a sperare di portala al 120esimo. La squadra oggi ha fatto un passo indietro preoccupante, e se ci mettiamo la batosta contro l'Atalanta son due consecutive. Sento tanti proclami in giro, si parla nelle interviste come se si fosse campioni o veterani con anni di successo alle spalle, PESSIMO atteggiamento. Occhio che se non si inverte subito la rotta si rischia il quarto posto.


Eh sì, con un centrocampo KESSIE MEITE calcio spettacolo e si va a dominare. Ma finiscila


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli schiuma rabbia da tutti i pori


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che gioire per la sconfitta per evitare forse 3 partite è il colmo. 
Brutta sconfitta, non tanto per il risultato ma per aver evidenziato che le riserve non sono all'altezza. 
Hauge, Diaz, Meite (con riserva), Krunic hanno contribuito veramente troppo poco, per non dire che sono inaffidabili. A questa lista va aggiunto anche Tonali. 

Male anche la gestione di Pioli. Da Meite che già sabato aveva mostrato lacune imbarazzanti al paradossale impiego di Kjaer che non aveva senso rischiarlo.


----------



## Milo (26 Gennaio 2021)

I singoli sono stati ingenui, in 11 avremo retto sono sicuro.

Certo che casticoso non giocherebbe manca in serie B, per vincere i campionati e andare a giocare in champions ci vuole ben altro e sale sale può fare solo la riserva in questo momento.


----------



## David Drills (26 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> La sconfitta brucia, specialmente perché condizionata fortemente da un'espulsione generosissima da parte dell'arbitro e un atteggiamento stupido (e non è la prima volta) da parte dello spaccone Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Io aspetto la partita col Bologna, ma se le prestazioni continueranno a essere queste, con poche idee di gioco, errori tecnici incomprensibili e poco coraggio e determinazione, inizio a preoccuparmi anche io. Perché è proprio questo che preoccupa di più.


Pensa che c'è gente che vorrebbe DIAZ (LOL) al posto di Chala, che è il vero fondamentale per noi


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Di uscire dalla coppa italia mi importa zero, quest'anno l'unico focus deve essere il rientrare in zona champions dopo un decennio.
> La ciliegina sarebbe l'avanzare il più possibile in europa league.
> 
> Mi dispiace solo che pioli abbia fatto giocare *kjaer* invece che tomori, come si è visto Tomori è pronto e Kjaer DOVEVA non esser rischiato.



L'anno scorso, dopo il lockdown, ha giocato 12 partite consecutive in un mese e 10 giorni senza nemmeno un affaticamento. Quest'anno sembra di cristallo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega del Bologna!
> 
> Ma guarda se dobbiamo tifare per uscire in un torneo a 3 partite dalla vittoria e contro l’Inter per “concentrarsi sulla trasferta di Bologna”....
> 
> ...



Quest'anno è troppo particolare. Le semifinali di Coppa Italia avrebbero riempito enormemente in nostro calendario col rischio di pregiudicare il campionato.
Avremo anche l'Europa League.
Il calendario è troppo troppo concentrato, e non abbiamo una rosa così enorme


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2021)

Siete troppo preoccupati, appena tornano Bennacer e Chala torneremo a fare filotto.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tatarusanu 8
Dalot 5,5
Kjaer 6
Romagnoli 5
Theo 5,5
Kessie 5
Meite 4
Saelemakers 4,5
Diaz 5
Leao 6
Ibrahimovic 4 una società seria lo sbatte fuori rosa e lo multa, io andrei anche di rescissione, pagliaccio vai a sanremo

Tomori 6
Rebic 3
Castillejo 6
Krunic 6


----------



## Andre96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Le ultime due saranno partite da cui imparare. Stop. Partita di stasera incattivita senza motivo.
Se non si fanno 9 punti nelle prossime 3, allora ci sarà da preoccuparsi non poco per la CL, ma ora come ora anche se non piangiamo ad ogni passo, sto bene comunque.
Non è bello perdere, ed è ancora meno bello perdere con questi. Ma le sconfitte fanno parte del calcio, meglio perdere queste che altre.


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Eh sì, con un centrocampo KESSIE MEITE calcio spettacolo e si va a dominare. Ma finiscila



misà che hai sbagliato a quotare caro.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso, dopo il lockdown, ha giocato 12 partite consecutive in un mese e 10 giorni senza nemmeno un affaticamento. Quest'anno sembra di cristallo.



Giocare la sera con temperature sotto zero è un po' diverso.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Gennaio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Pensa che c'è gente che vorrebbe DIAZ (LOL) al posto di Chala, che è il vero fondamentale per noi



Per me Diaz va bene in una squadra media spagnola, non è roba da Milan o da campionato italiano.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dobbiamo piantarla di fare cose stupide: 
- rigore di Kessie con l’Atalanta con zero pericolo
- rosso di Zlatan per un primo giallo da adolescente
- rigore Inter per ginnastica acrobatica di Leao sulla linea di fondo
- punizione di Eriksen al limite dell’area che più ingenuo non si può....

Sti dettagli fan la differenza quando le partite son tirate..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma i commentatori RAI non si vergognano di rubare i soldi degli italiani.. Bravo Pioli a non prestare il fianco


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Psicodramma del tifoso che vedrebbe tutto nero anche dopo 10 vittorie consecutive. A Bologna faranno la partita che devono fare.


È la terza legnata in un mese dopo gobbi e Atalanta. Abbiamo una squadra di ventenni, le certezze fanno presto a sparire.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2021)

dispiace per l'uscita ma fino a un certo punto. 

io non ne posso più di questi arbitraggi, e onestamente una doppia sfida con la juve a farsi venire il fegato marcio me la risparmio volentieri, tanto lo sappiamo benissimo chi avrebbe passato il turno. 

ci avrebbero mandato per l'ennesima volta valeri (ma esiste solo lui ad arbitrarci ? sto cane) o altri cecchini pronti a eseguire. 

testa al campionato e vediamo di rifarci subito. 
e anche basta con ste espulsioni idiote e cercatissime, tipo ibra stasera o saele a cagliari, ormai dovremmo averla capita che gli arbitri non aspettano altro che una nostra debolezza per mandarci fuori qualcuno.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> È la terza legnata in un mese dopo gobbi e Atalanta. Abbiamo una squadra di ventenni, le certezze fanno presto a sparire.



Pero sono sconfitte che vanno contestualizzate. Tra infortuni, squalifiche, covid è difficile uscirne, specie nei big match.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sarà.. ma loro avevano più motivazioni per questa coppetta visto che non hanno neppure l'Europa, inoltre giocavano in 11 vs 10.. nonostante tutte queste variabili hanno fatto parecchia fatica. La squadra c'è, secondo me. 

Sono molto rammaricato dal fatto che la questione di Ibra rischia di portare una bella squalifica anche in campionato. E' l'unica cosa di cui sono preoccupato ora.


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma i commentatori RAI non si vergognano di rubare i soldi degli italiani.. Bravo Pioli a non prestare il fianco



Cos'è successo da mamma RAI? No perché io la guardo solo 180' minuti l'anno.

Comunque se qualcuno mi trova il momento esatto in cui Leao tocca Barella sono contento.


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> È la terza legnata in un mese dopo gobbi e Atalanta. Abbiamo una squadra di ventenni, le certezze fanno presto a sparire.



Conta anche come ne esci dagli scontri diretti, 1-3 contro la Juve (non sà di umiliazione ma nemmeno di sconfitta leggera), 0-3 contro l'Atalanta (umiliati) ed oggi, finita 2-1 ma se fosse finita 4-1 non si sarebbero rubati niente. Puoi anche perdere, ma se lotti e te la giochi fino alla fine ha tutto un altro significato. Comunque basta fare drammi, cerchiamo di ricomporci che la strada è ancora lunga e guardiamo tutti dall'alto verso il basso.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pero sono sconfitte che vanno contestualizzate. Tra infortuni, squalifiche, covid è difficile uscirne, specie nei big match.





Wetter ha scritto:


> Conta anche come ne esci dagli scontri diretti, 1-3 contro la Juve (non sà di umiliazione ma nemmeno di sconfitta leggera), 0-3 contro l'Atalanta (umiliati) ed oggi, finita 2-1 ma se fosse finita 4-1 non si sarebbero rubati niente. Puoi anche perdere, ma se lotti e te la giochi fino alla fine ha tutto un altro significato. Comunque basta fare drammi, cerchiamo di ricomporci che la strada è ancora lunga e guardiamo tutti dall'alto verso il basso.


Lo sapete anche voi come funziona. Già dopo la sconfitta con l'Atalanta la stampa ha cominciato a girarci intorno fiutando il sangue, e dopo stasera ci sbraneranno. A me frega poco, perchè il mio obiettivo stagionale è il ritorno in CL che resta assolutamente raggiungibile, ma il clima generale attorno alla squadra rischia di pesare quando hai una rosa di sbarbati come la nostra. Anche perché di fatto non sono abituati a perdere e adesso in un modo o nell'altro ne hanno perse 3 in un mese. Queste sono certezze che rischiano di andare in fumo.


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dispiace per l'uscita ma fino a un certo punto.
> 
> io non ne posso più di questi arbitraggi, e onestamente una doppia sfida con la juve a farsi venire il fegato marcio me la risparmio volentieri, tanto lo sappiamo benissimo chi avrebbe passato il turno.
> 
> ...



Verissimo, già immagino le telecronache sbrodolanti Rai di Juve Inter, poi passo agli arbitraggi ed è ancora peggio, le energie nervose teniamole per il campionato


----------



## Walker (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mah, certo un derby perso non fa mai piacere, e non avrei firmato sicuramente per uscire dalla Coppa Italia.
Tuttavia, a bocce ferme, credo sia fondamentale considerare che il nostro principale obiettivo è entrare in Champions, e guardando al fatto che dall'inizio della stagione abbiamo giocato una sola partita con la squadra tipo, mentre parecchie anche in totale emergenza, la doppia semifinale coi ladri sarebbe stata un ulteriore macello, di cui non abbiamo certo bisogno, visto anche che tra non molto riprenderanno le coppe europee...
Lasciamo gli sfinteristi scannarsi di brutto coi gobbi stavolta, sperando che entrambi ne escano più malconci possibile.


----------



## David Drills (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ehehe no, però ti ho risposto male e ti chiedo scusa. Intendevo che non puoi essere propositivo e "creare qualche palla gol" con quel centrocampo, in 10, e senza la tua stella.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dispiace perché si trattava di un derby, ma è meglio così. Non mi ero mai sentito in questo modo dopo una sconfitta, sono tranquillo e penso che per la corsa scudetto questa partita fosse meglio perderla che vincerla. Vero che lotti per alzare un trofeo, ma mai come quest'anno abbiamo bisogno di concentrare la nostre energie su un obbiettivo realmente importante dopo tanti anni di schifo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sono infuriato, è vero che si tratta di una competizione di melma ma ora ci perculeranno tra la storia di Ibra e il gol di quel morto che cammina la... Sono sicuro che in 11 facevamo minimo i supplementari... Per il resto cerchiamo di recuperare energie fisiche e mentali perché con l'aria che tira ci faranno sputare sangue già da domenica.


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2021)

QUindi il rigore inventato visto che ce lo hanno dato contro (l'ennesimo) passa sotto traccia?


----------



## JoKeR (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ma no dai è netto!
Ci stiamo inventando tutto...

Barella si è buttato, tuffandosi al fine di cercare il contatto con Leao.
Rigore inesistente.


----------



## Kaw (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque dobbiamo assolutamente recuperare Calha e Bennacer, quando si alza il livello stiamo facendo troppa fatica.
Non possiamo più farne a meno


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Gennaio 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Comunque dobbiamo assolutamente recuperare Calha e Bennacer, quando si alza il livello stiamo facendo troppa fatica.
> Non possiamo più farne a meno


Le squadre si fanno a centrocampo.
Anno prossimo, se si va in champions servono due pedine BUONE proprio lì, uno da giocare trequartista uno nei 2 in mezzo al campo. 
tonali bennacer kessie x
chalanoglu x

tutti gli altri ruoli restano secondari (La priorità sul resto, è l'ala destra dove veramente con castillejo e casleamakers siamo troppo deboli).


----------



## Zetton (27 Gennaio 2021)

Volevo solo dire che dopo l'espulsione non l'ho più vista, non per rabbia ma per disgusto. L'Inter ha dimostrato che, in Italia, frignando e sbraitando, a partire da Conte con l'Udinese e durante tutta la gara reclamando rigori per falli di mano inesistenti, i risultati arrivano. 

Il rigore per me c'era anche, i cartellini ad Ibra invece sono ridicoli. Lukaku va muso a muso prima con Romagnoli, poi sbraccia Saelemaekers, ancora testa contro testa con Ibra che è fermo e la cui unica colpa è quella di rispondergli a tono (giustamente). L'interista perde la brocca completamente per 3/4 minuti buoni, sbracciando e spintonando tutti. Risultato: ammoniti entrambi. Il secondo giallo è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Ci stanno facendo la pelle con sto mantra dei rigori e degli aiuti che i tifosi provano a far attecchire, purtroppo se non si risponde a tono si rischia di farla passare come verità e farsi fregare.

Comunque Pioli si sta suicidando, schiera Kjaer che è fatto di cartapesta in una competizione secondaria, ha avvallato Meitè che non è un giocatore di calcio, con 1 mln di prestito si trovava di meglio sicuro, e persiste a mettere Leao che gioca bene solo i primi 15 minuti per poi sparire, castrando anche Hernandez.

Ibra grandissimo, goal e risposta a tono alle pagliacciate, per me migliore in campo, prestazione rovinata da un arbitro condizionato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Gennaio 2021)

scusate ma qualcuno riesce a vedere il contatto tra Leao e Barella del rigore? Rivisto 20 volte il video da ogni angolazione, non si riesce a vedere nessun contatto, nessuno. Come ha fatto Valeri o il VAR a decretare che questo era rigore? per intervento scomposto?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusate ma qualcuno riesce a vedere il contatto tra Leao e Barella del rigore? Rivisto 20 volte il video da ogni angolazione, non si riesce a vedere nessun contatto, nessuno. Come ha fatto Valeri o il VAR a decretare che questo era rigore? per intervento scomposto?



L’ho riguardato pure io frame by frame e niente, non riesco proprio a scorgere alcun contatto. Sbaglierò io...


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Gennaio 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tatarusanu 8
> Dalot 5,5
> Kjaer 6
> Romagnoli 5
> ...



Romagnoli 7
Meite 5.5
Saele 6
Il resto può andare. Su ibra il voto negativo ci sta visto che ci ha lasciati in 10 ma starei attento a fare certe affermazioni. Non ho mai visto una sceneggiata come quella di lukaku senza che il giocatore fosse buttato fuori. Se poi le trascrizioni sono vere lukaku rischia una lunga squalifica


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Gennaio 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli 7
> Meite 5.5
> Saele 6
> Il resto può andare. Su ibra il voto negativo ci sta visto che ci ha lasciati in 10 ma starei attento a fare certe affermazioni. Non ho mai visto una sceneggiata come quella di lukaku senza che il giocatore fosse buttato fuori. Se poi le trascrizioni sono vere lukaku rischia una lunga squalifica



Ma figuriamoci. Lukaku è nero, una lunga squalifica lo colpirebbe solo se avesse estratto un serramanico tentando di colpire Zlatan. Sappiamo bene come funziona. Piuttosto speriamo che non squalifichino Zlatan per la frase sul Voodoo, non credo perché è risaputa fin dai tempi dell’Everton questa cosa: “Ci chiamò dall’Africa, dove stava compiendo un pellegrinaggio, dicendo che in seguito a un rito voodoo una voce gli aveva detto di firmare per il Chelsea” (Farhad Moshiri).

Se il belga è figlio di gente che fa ancora le danze della pioggia come gli zulù non è colpa di nessuno, come ho scritto altrove. 

Però ecco, in quanto “specie protetta” scordiamoci lunghe squalifiche.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Nessuno si è accorto che è stato Lukaku ad iniziare con Romagnoli prima e Saele poi, dopo un normalissimo fallo con la Gazzetta che dice "secondo le ricostruzioni del Milan", ma che c'è da ricostruire, bastava tenere gli occhi aperti. No, lui è il gigante buono, tutta colpa dello zingaro razzista Ibra.

Zlatan espulso al primo falletto perché l'inadeguato Valeri se lo era segnato.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ho riguardato pure io frame by frame e niente, non riesco proprio a scorgere alcun contatto. Sbaglierò io...



Lo tocca con la punta dello scarpino sul piede destro, quello in appoggio. Barella si era già lanciato in aria però lo tocca. Entrata senza senso di Leao, facciamo una marea di stupidate del genere e quando la partita è tirata questi dettagli possono fare la differenza.

Detto ciò Barella sarà pur forte ma mena come un fabbro, simula peggio di Dybala e ha un parrucchiere che dovrebbe vergognarsi..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci. Lukaku è nero, una lunga squalifica lo colpirebbe solo se avesse estratto un serramanico tentando di colpire Zlatan. Sappiamo bene come funziona. Piuttosto speriamo che non squalifichino Zlatan per la frase sul Voodoo, non credo perché è risaputa fin dai tempi dell’Everton questa cosa: “Ci chiamò dall’Africa, dove stava compiendo un pellegrinaggio, dicendo che in seguito a un rito voodoo una voce gli aveva detto di firmare per il Chelsea” (Farhad Moshiri).
> 
> Se il belga è figlio di gente che fa ancora le danze della pioggia come gli zulù non è colpa di nessuno, come ho scritto altrove.
> 
> Però ecco, in quanto “specie protetta” scordiamoci lunghe squalifiche.



tra l'altro è proprio Lukaku che ha iniziato tutto dopo un normalissimo fallo di Romagnoli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Lo tocca con la punta dello scarpino sul piede destro, quello in appoggio. Barella si era già lanciato in aria però lo tocca. Entrata senza senso di Leao, facciamo una marea di stupidate del genere e quando la partita è tirata questi dettagli possono fare la differenza.
> 
> Detto ciò Barella sarà pur forte ma mena come un fabbro, simula peggio di Dybala e ha un parrucchiere che dovrebbe vergognarsi..



Barella quando vede Leao, guardate bene, si trasforma nel miglior Dybala di tutti i tempi, fa un passo in avanti lasciando il pallone indietro per cercare il contatto, contatto che nemmeno esiste o forse lo sfiora non si capisce ma questo è già in volo. Rigore cercatissimo del sardo, ma Leao un vero pirla, come fai a fare entrate del genere in area?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in 11 avremmo vinto 100%
> 
> ora dobbiamo stare a sentire gli sfottò a Ibra da questi altri nerazzurri



non ne sono affatto convinto. Avevamo approcciatio il secondo tempo in maniera pessima già prima dell'espulsione


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Chiffi.
> 
> Un arbitro abbastanza strano che prende anche decisioni strane, ma proprio nel senso 'certo che ha coraggio a prendere questa decisione'. Puo andare bene, puo andare male. Lui una certa linea la ha.



In ritardo, grazie!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Gennaio 2021)

abbiamo avuto la fortuna e la bravura di passare in vantaggio e poi abbiamo pensato a difenderci, come in campionato. L'espulsione ha ovviamente messo la partita in discesa per loro. COmplessivamente però devo dire che tra questa partita e quella di campionato la sensazione è che loro siano superiori, seppur non di molto.


----------



## Codreanu (27 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo piantarla di fare cose stupide:
> - rigore di Kessie con l’Atalanta con zero pericolo
> - rosso di Zlatan per un primo giallo da adolescente
> - rigore Inter per ginnastica acrobatica di Leao sulla linea di fondo
> ...




Condivido, troppe ingenuità


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Gennaio 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli 7
> Meite 5.5
> Saele 6
> Il resto può andare. Su ibra il voto negativo ci sta visto che ci ha lasciati in 10 ma starei attento a fare certe affermazioni. Non ho mai visto una sceneggiata come quella di lukaku senza che il giocatore fosse buttato fuori. Se poi le trascrizioni sono vere lukaku rischia una lunga squalifica



Anche Lukaku doveva andare fuori.

Con Meitè sei moltoooooooo buono


----------



## Swaitak (27 Gennaio 2021)

non vorrei riaprire la ferita, ma stavo guardando dei video su youtube.. siamo sicuri che il fallo di Meitè che porta alla punizione ci sia?
dal video sembra che lautaro inciampi in una zolla e voli a terra senza alcun contatto con Meitè


----------

